# Naruto Chapter 577 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 29, 2012)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> *Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.*




Chapter Link: 576
Predict Away...

1857


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 29, 2012)

You're too quick for me.


Tsunade takes the battle to Madara.


----------



## Hero (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade fights Madara and activate Genesis Rebirth. That way we can see the full extent of the technique and how far it can go


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 29, 2012)

We see a bit of the Madara fight then it swiches back to Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 29, 2012)

It's time for Tsunade to show us how the Uzumakis fought. Tsunade's will counter Madara's next move with the Uzumaki seals she learned from her grandmother. And Sasuke and Itachi will run into Kabuto's outermost defensive line which consists out of Edos which were hitherto unknown


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade gets a moment to shine, then goes back to being pwned alongside the other kages.  Unless it turns out that Kishi intends to give each of them a moment in the limelight.

We also get a bit of the Uchiha brothers.

Don't expect Naruto and co. for another couple of chapters.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been waiting for Tsunade/Madara confortation for the longest.

So I'm guessing she get's her moment next chapter to prove him wrong, along with some added hype. Please keep it going Kishi.


----------



## †obitobi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Naruto Ch. 577 - Prediction - Senju vs. Uchiha!*


*Spoiler*: __ 





_Tsunade has kindled her will of fire...!!_



_*Madara and The Kage's*_



*Madara:* ... That's more like it, Senju...

Show me this "will of fire" that you speak of...


*Tsunade:* ... I suggests you prepare yourself...


Tsunade charges with electricity. She uses it to enhance her speed and reflexes like with A.

*A:* She's using Raiton no Yoroi...!! And what's more... Her chakra reserve is huge... Even greater than my own, and it's still growing!!

Tsunade is continuing to charge up...

*Madara:* (Her sheer fierceness is just like Mito's... What a waste of talent)

Tsunade sets up to charge Madara. She closes in on him before he notices...

*Madara:* This speed...!!

Tsunade attempts to attack the back of Madara's neck with Ranshinshō, to distort his chakra pathway system. Madara spins out of the way just in time and tries to counter.

*Madara:* Kato-

Tsunade disappears and Madara is confused for a moment.

*A:* ...!!

Tsunade kicks Madara in the head from his right and sends him flying. Madara's head is nearly detached from his body from the kick. He is surrounded in Susa-no-o's armor.

Madara uses Susa-no-o to create a huge fireball made of Amaterasu's flames.

Madara makes his Susa-no-o throw it at her at full speed.

*Tsunade:* It's too fast...!!

The fireball apparently hits where Tsunade was and creates a huge round hole in the earth from it's attack.

*Madara:* (Bullseye...)

Madara looks at the hole and it starts to shake...

*Madara:* ...!!

The Amaterasu flame is sent back flying towards Madara at the same speed that he sent it!!

*Madara:* How can she...!?

Madara doesn't quite avoid it and his right arm and some of his torso was cleanly burned away from the circular ball of flames.

A humanoid figure is on top of Katsuyu as they climb out of the hole. It has no skin or hair... Just a skeleton with muscle tissue and organs. Madara is looking down at it whilst regenerating.

*Madara:* (...! She actually grabbed a hold of it and then threw it back, and used the creature's slime as a sort of glove to rip her burning skin off knowing that she could regenerate later... Pretty clever...)

Tsunade makes a hand seal.

*Tsunade:* Sōzō Saisei...!

Tsunade's skin and hair returns... She is naked, but we only see her face as she stares at Madara.

Tsunade's outfit produces from Katsuyu's body.

*Katsuyu:* Here you go Tsunade-sama

Tsunade puts her clothes on.

*Tsunade:* That was a close one...

*Onooki:* (In all of my years I've never seen such frightening determination...!! Is this truly the will of fire of Konoha...?!)

*Madara:* ... I'm very impressed by your moves... However, this fight is over...

Kuchiyose...!!

A huge snake appears under Madara.

*Madara:* This isn't Manda...

*Kabuto:* It is... basically... Don't worry about the particulars... This Manda will certainly impress you...

*Tsunade:* ...



_*Itachi and Sasuke...*_



*Sasuke:* Edo Tensei...??

*Itachi:* ... See you later, Sasuke...

*Sasuke:* Wait... I have one more question... I will continue to follow you until you answer it...

... I need to know what happened that day...


Itachi finally stops and looks at Sasuke...

*Itachi:* ... 

Why would you want to know that...?

*Sasuke:* ... Because I need to confirm something...

*Itachi:* ... 

Alright, but I advise that you seek only comfort and wisdom from this...

... And I will rush, for time's sake...

Itachi activates his mangekyou sharingan and looks at Sasuke

_Itachi tells the truth of what happened on the day of the Uchiha massacre!!
/end._


----------



## Talis (Feb 29, 2012)

Please Tobi fight. 
Guess the next time we see Tobi's fight the mask is really gonna crack but before this Kishi will reveal every relationship of Itachi/dat night/Kishi will reveal that the long haired masked man was Madara, it should be obvious by now, it's funny how Kishi keeps to avoid Tobi and Itachi the whole time even when it?s about the flashbacks.
So i guess these things are upoming in the next few chapters-Tsunade will turn into a old granny soon.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Please Tobi fight.
> Guess the next time we see Tobi's fight the mask is really gonna crack but before this Kishi will reveal every relationship of Itachi/dat night/Kishi will reveal that the long haired masked man was Madara, it should be obvious by now, it's funny how Kishi keeps to avoid Tobi and Itachi the whole time even when it?s about the flashbacks.
> So i guess these things are upoming in the next few chapters-Tsunade will turn into a old granny soon.



You're kidding right ? You have had 3 months of Tobi vs Naruto fight without any stops, and you want to go back to that ? Please give me a break. For your information, today's chapter was the first of the volume 60 of Naruto, so I think we'll get back to Tobi fight in 2 months at least, which means till the first week of May where there is always a break because of the golden week in Japan. We have Edo Madara vs Kages fight and Itachi / Sasuke vs Kabuto to see before Tobi. I don't want to ruin anything, but this just feels like that mask isn't gonna come off before chapter 600 ... Personaly I don't care, I hated this Edo Jins battle bullshit, certainly Tobi and its Gedo Mazou is better and I want to see it, but I prefer Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto or Edo Madara vs Kages far much more.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsuande charges at Madara, Madara gets behind her 
Madara: Hehe... So Tsunade you're proud of these two arms?
Snap!

And the chapter ends


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

I predict that a female medic is going to get her ass kicked by Madara. :33


----------



## Talis (Feb 29, 2012)

cell47 said:


> You're kidding right ? You have had 3 months of Tobi vs Naruto fight without any stops, and you want to go back to that ? Please give me a break. For your information, today's chapter was the first of the volume 60 of Naruto, so I think we'll get back to Tobi fight in 2 months at least, which means till the first week of May where there is always a break because of the golden week in Japan. We have Edo Madara vs Kages fight and Itachi / Sasuke vs Kabuto to see before Tobi. I don't want to ruin anything, but this just feels like that mask isn't gonna come off before chapter 600 ... Personaly I don't care, I hated this Edo Jins battle bullshit, certainly Tobi and its Gedo Mazou is better and I want to see it, but I prefer Itachi/Sasuke vs Kabuto or Edo Madara vs Kages far much more.



I don't care about the fight, but the more we see in there the faster the mask comes off.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 29, 2012)

*Chapter 578 Predictions*

_Tsunade takes her jacket off_
Madara: You want to dance? Come on up here then woman.
Tsunade: Kuchyose!
_Tsunade summons Katsuya_
Madara: ....Mikoto's summon....you inherited that thing as well.
Tsunade: Alright, who's still game! Tsuchikage? Raikage?
Onoki: Of course.
Raikage: *smirks* always.
Tsunade: Heal the rest Katsuya, let's go, I've got a plan.

Scene switches to Ita/Sa
Sasuke: What is this edo tensei?
Itachi: This was the jutsu Orochimaru used to kill the third hokage, it seems now Kabuto knows it as well.
Sasuke: Can this jutsu bring back mom and dad?
Itachi: .......
Sasuke: Damn you why don't you listen to me! Young or old you still treat me like I'm a little kid. You might be my older brother, but I'm stronger than you now.
Itachi: .......
Sasuke: If you kill Kabuto, will you dissapear? 
Itachi: No, only if I force Kabuto to end the technique, that's when I will leave.
Sasuke: Then until then, I'm staying with you. 
Itachi: I don't need you, go along--?!?!
_Itachi stops
Sasuke stops near him_
Itachi: Kabuto is moving, moving towards us.
Sasuke: how do you know?
Itachi: Our chakra channels are becoming stronger, he's getting closer.
_Sasuke takes his sword out and jumps forward._
Itachi: Wait sasuke!
Sasuke: !?
_In the distance a giant snake is coming_
Sasuke: That's...Manda? 
Manda attacks
_Sasuke keeps going only to be pulled away by Itachi_
Itachi: You've never fought Orochimaru's Manda, If you inhale any of the neuro toxins, you're finished. 
_Sasuke remember when he cut Orochimaru and collapsed_
Itachi: Since I'm dead, I'll deal with this summon, you go on to Kabuto.
Sasuke: Hmm.
_Sasuke pokes Itachi's head_
Itachi: !!?
Sasuke: Maybe next time.
_Manda is coming back_
Sasuke: Vanish.
Sasuke: Mangekyou Sharingan.
_Manda gets cut in half with an Amaterasu sword.
_
Itachi: ! That sword, the second legendary sword of Susano...so that's why I couldn't ever find it.
Sasuke: Let's go Itachi.
Itachi: ...
Kabuto: Sasuke killed Manda....again. Looks like I'll have to get serious. 
_Kabuto stands up_
Kabuto: I think It's time I used "that" jutsu.
*Chapter end*


----------



## Melodie (Feb 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Chapter 578 Predictions*
> Madara: You want to dance? Come on up here then woman.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 29, 2012)

pain vs tsunade repeat huge shirina tensei in her face


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 29, 2012)

Madara will learn to respect more the power of the 5 Kages, Tsunade's specially. And probably we'll get Sasuke & Itachi arriving to Kabuto's location.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 29, 2012)

*Chapter 577 Prediction*:   The Will of the Senjuu

Tsunade unleashes her full power that makes Madara think a bit differently of her.  The Raikage leaps to action, while the others prepare a strong jutsu combination.


----------



## stubborn_d0nkey (Feb 29, 2012)

Melodie said:


>



Read between the lines. He's saying that Kishi will switch back to Naruto & co in 577.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsunade stomps Madara, and Sasuke and Itachi continue talking, or back to the Naruto fight.


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

It's time for Tsunade to throw down. I'm a bit pumped, even more so for Madara's response attack.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kishi's never let a female character shine. PERIOD.

She is gonna be crushed and last minute saved by zombie Itachi.

Hopefully, a glimpse of Madara vs Itachi with sasuke as a witness.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 29, 2012)

I predict more Hashirama hype.


----------



## KillerFlow (Feb 29, 2012)

Prediction for next week:

Repeat of Ch. 511 We'll All Come Home


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2012)

Sasuke-Itachi stuffs, meshed with Kage-Madara stuffs...


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 29, 2012)

I predict Madara shattering Tsunade's will of fire next chapter into bits.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 29, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> *Naruto Ch. 577 - Prediction - Senju vs. Uchiha!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I really liked this.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 29, 2012)

Uchiha confrontation

madara: tch..will of fire? you disgust me. 
onoki: she's not alone. we all share a will of our own. 
madara: how can you insects compare to hashirama?
tsunade: enough of your garbage! your inferiority complex to grandfather has nothing to do with our battle! just because he beat you doesn't mean you have to beat down anyone weaker than you are.
madara: EVERYONE is weaker than i am, girl. 
tsunade: then why are you merely kabuto's puppet? you're so pathetic.
madara: *snarls* that's it.
his susano hands shoot out and the kages dodge. tsunade shoots forward and punches susano's ribs, cracking them. 
madara: so your not completely weak after all...women shouldnt have such brute strength. 
madara activates asura path and shoots tsunade with laser explosion. her chest is caved in, but it is slowly regenerating. 
raikage: you ok?
tsunade: we need to end this fast...
raikage nods and charges in. onoki prepares another jinton, and madara uses preta path to absorb it, but mei is already behind him. 
mei: water element: water prison!
madara is encased in liquid. 
madara: this won't hold me, insects. 
his EMS spins and turns to rinnegan again. 
madara: shinra tensei. 
the force of it sends mei flying.
madara: you cant keep up the water prison without you holding me down. 
tsunade suddenly comes from behind. 
tsunade: that was never the plan. 
madara: ok let go...
but the hold is too strong. 
tsunade: NOW!
mei: sealing technique: lava prison!
tsunade: you and i will be trapped forever, madara. i will finish what my grandfather started. 
madara: are you insane! that won't hold me! nothing can!
mei: you've underestimated the terumi clan long enough. disappear with the magma, uchiha madara!
lava swirls around her and surrounds madara and tsunade's feet. 
madara: these insects can't seal me! i-
a coffin rises up behind them. muu reappears and draws his twin swords. tsunade is slashed in the stomach, making her release madara. madara is dragged into the second coffin. 
kabuto: apologies madara for interrupting your fun..but there's something i need you to attend to. 
madara: i'm not someone to be ordered around like some senju dog...
kabuto: apparently you are.
madara: i'll kill you...
kabuto: i'd rather you killed them first. kukuku. 
on the other side of the field, stand itachi and sasuke. 
sasuke: so this is what your important mission was? you couldn't just talk to me first?
itachi: there was no time. what will you do then, brother?
sasuke: konoha can wait. i want answers and i won't get them if you stop the edo tensei. 
madara: well i can't let you do that, either. so sorry. 
sasuke points his kusanagi at madara. 
sasuke: i wasn't done talking, whoever you are. 
madara: insolent little brat! i am the legendary uchiha madara! who are you?
kabuto: that is uchiha sasuke, last living member of your clan. 
madara: WHAT? who killed them?
kabuto: *points to itachi* he did. 
madara: well...this will be fun. 
text: an unparalleled battle: uchiha three way duel!


----------



## vered (Mar 1, 2012)

i wonder if madara will do something to hold the 4 kages back while he fights Tsunade directly.
Tsunade will probably die with this battle.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 1, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I really liked this.



Thanks very much.​


----------



## andrea (Mar 1, 2012)

I predict Kishi goes back and forth between Itachi and Sasuke who are headed towards Kabuto, and Madara vs Tsunade/the 5 Kage.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I predict Kishi goes back and forth between Itachi and Sasuke who are headed towards Kabuto, and Madara vs Tsunade/the 5 Kage.


That's what I expect too.

On an outside chance we should also get some of the Konoha 11, HQ or Kabuto.


----------



## auem (Mar 1, 2012)

first half more itachi-sasuke talks...sasuke is persistent in following itachi..

second half,tsunade released her seal and goes all out...start with a unseen jutsu so far..


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 1, 2012)

So 577 for all the Tsunade fans out there with an extra dosage of Hashirama wanking

577 follows right after 576, Madara echoes Tsunade saying "Will of fire" which prompts a short flashback of the conclusion of his battle against Hashirama. 

Madara and Hashirama are standing right in front of each other within a burning forest. Madara pierced through by Hashirama's sword and Hashirama with Madara's scythe sticking out of his back. Madara calls Hashirama a fool, saying that they could have brought true peace to the world together and that now they both will die leaving the world without a strong light to lead it. Hashirama replies that Madara's idea of peace is just an illusion forced upon slaves. 

Hashirama proceeds to tear the scythe out of his back and starts to heal his wounds. Madara asks why he bothers saying that even Hashirama's power could only stave off the inevitable for a short while. Hashirama answers that whether his death comes in a day or in a year he shall live on in those who come after them. He talks about how Konoha is built from the fire of the Uchiha and the forest of the senju and even as an almost burned out torch his duty is to ensure that the next generation is set aflame by the will of fire.

Hashirama steps back and Madara collapses and we see him just like he looked in 399. Flashback ends with Madara thinking that he'll be the one to judge that flame.

Back in the present Madara challenges Tsunade to show him how much of Hashirama's spirit she truly inherited. Immediately afterwards he uses Shinra Tensei and Banshou Tenin together to blow away the other kages and at the same time pull Tsunade towards him. The kages guard against the attack but that still leaves only Tsunade to face Madara for the moment. 

Madara catches Tsunade with the hand of his Susanoo and tries to crush her, but Tsunade resists it with her super strength. Tsunade says that Konoha is more than just Hashirama and all of a sudden the Susanoo arm vanishes and Tsunade lands on one of the tree stumps. Madara is surprised to recognize the jutsu as one Uzumaki Mito's sealing jutsu and we see Tsunade's hairbands break apart as her hair comes unbound having turned red. Oh and she also has an Uzumaki swirl on her chest as an indicator that she sealed Susanoo's arm within herself.


*Spoiler*: _578_ 




Tsunade's knees buckle a bit and Madara remarks that her lack of power is nothing like Hashirama. Hashirama once sealed all the bijuu and she can barely manage to seal one of the arms of his Susanoo.
Tsunade then summons an axe which looks similar to one Sakura once had on a cover page and for the first time Madara is showing a bit of surprise. He thinks that he can't let her finish the contract with the axe or defeating her will become troublesome and tries to stop her but his Mokuton jutsu gets defended against by the kages who had just returned. In any case Tsunade has succeeded with her contract and on one side of the axeblade the sign for Kake(Slug) appears and on the other side a large eye opens.

Switch to Kabuto who recognizes the axe and is all excited about it, but then his buttsnake alerts him of someone approaching. Itachi and Sasuke are nearing his position and he's quite giddy in anticipation of Sasuke delivering himself. 

Next scene are Itachi and Sasuke: Sasuke still tries to talk with Itachi, but Itachi doesn't reply and the chapter ends with four mysterious shadowed figures standing in Itachi's and Sasuke's way


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2012)

Zarathoustr4 said:


> Kishi's never let a female character shine. PERIOD.
> 
> She is gonna be crushed and last minute saved by zombie Itachi.
> 
> Hopefully, a glimpse of Madara vs Itachi with sasuke as a witness.



itachi is going to to kabutos location i doubt he is going to where the kages are at.

tsunade will attack madara he uses mokuton but tsunade punches the tree away then he will use sussano but tsunade break a rib or two then madara uses shirina tensei to blow her into a wall but ay saves her


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 1, 2012)

chapter might start with sasuke deciding to just follow itachi silently, then change to tsunade actually doing something relevant, then madara will do something monstruous that will make it look like she is about to die, then the chapter goes back to itachi and sasuke getting close to kabuto's location and him noticing it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 1, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder if madara will do something to hold the 4 kages back while he fights Tsunade directly.
> Tsunade will probably die with this battle.


madara vs tsunade on her own? poor tsunade.


----------



## Fay (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't know what to expect...surprise me Kishi, I'm in for anything :33


----------



## Klue (Mar 1, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> So 577 for all the Tsunade fans out there with an extra dosage of Hashirama wanking
> 
> 577 follows right after 576, Madara echoes Tsunade saying "Will of fire" which prompts a short flashback of the conclusion of his battle against Hashirama.
> 
> ...



Epic as usual. 

But what is Tsunade doing at the end? Did she absorb Susanoo's arm or forced it to disperse? I want to know.


----------



## WT (Mar 1, 2012)

1) Tsuande starts creating hand seals for a powerful Uzumaki technique which frightens Madara a little as he remembers his fight with the Uzumaki leader which not only lead to his death but also the destruction of the Uzumaki village.

2) Madara takes no chances and attacks using Amatersu but a sand shield appears infront of Tsuande which has been cast by Gaara.

3) Raikage takes that opportunity to attack but is repelled away by Shinra Tensei.

4) All the while the ground on which Madara stands upon turns into a puddle of water which begins to emit really warm smoke. Madara uses Susanno. Part of the Susanoo begins to melt.

5) Madara uses Mokuton to create a barrier underneath him however while that happens Onoki re creates his dust attack. 

6) Madara sensing danger begins to create hand seals to counter the attack however finds that sand gets in between his hands and he is unable to do so momentarily. The sand then grabs his feet and he is unable to move.

7) Onoki's blast hits Madara straight on. The Susano is part destroyed as is Madara.

8) Tsuande finally completes her seal and uses the Uzumaki technique which creates a barrier around the damaged Madara. The barrier cannot be destroyed by any techniques and Madara is trapped and seemingly defeated.

9) Madara remembers how Hashirama also spoke of the Will of Fire and how it has to do with recognizing that true power is the power to recognize your team mates and acknowledge them. He remembers how Hashirama and Mito worked in a team to defeat him and then see's the 5 Kages working together in a team.

10) Much to the Kage's surprise, he begins to laugh out loudly on which A asks him why he's laughing when he's defeated.

11) Madara says that the will of fire is total rubbish and true power can only be achieved through hate and severing all bonds of friendship.  He then remarks that he was testing something.

12) At the moment, Madara's EMS pulsates. Everything freezes and time starts to rewind. Madara speaking to himself states that they will now witness the true power of the Sharingan.  Time rewinds itself to the point when Onoki is about to cast his dust attack.

13) Madara jumps away and dodges the attack, appears behind Onoki and stabs him with his sword. In the process of death, Onoki comments how what Madara just did was impossible and that he was sure no one could have predicted or dodged his attack.

14) Tsuande is forced to undo her seal and runs towards Onoki while Mei, A and Gaara try to stall Madara.

15) Madara jumps into the air, his Susanno appears and his Rinnegan. The Susanno begins to perform hand seals. Dark matter begins to collect infront of Madara, much like the bijuu dama, only this time, its Amaterusu. Madara is about to use his most powerful technique.

16) A coffin appears right behind Madara and locks him away before he is about to do anything.

17) Madara re appears in front of Sasuke, Itachi and Kabuto. Kabuto appears to be extremely weakened and on the verge of defeat.

Next time... find out what happened while Madara was battling the Kages. The conversation and subsequent battle between Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto.

The end.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm guessing if Madara does decide to ST Tsunade than that whole counter business is going to pop back up.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Epic as usual.
> 
> But what is Tsunade doing at the end? Did she absorb Susanoo's arm or forced it to disperse? I want to know.



I added one line to the 577 spoiler and wrote 578 though I might rewrite that chapter prediction tomorrow. I'm simply too tired right now to be confident in what I've written.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2012)

I also predict that if the next chapters focus on the Kages vs Madara then we'll have as well some background or spotlight on the rest of them. Oonoki got his and at the end of this chapter Tsunade in some way joined. Kishimoto seems to be doing this with each of the Kages when Madara is either overpowering them or talking down on them.

Mei or A should be next, maybe Gaara will get some "pep" kind of development too.


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 2, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke's conversation is off panelled, Tsunade lands a few hits on Madara who still survives and we go back to Naruto Vs Tobi.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 2, 2012)

We're probably going to get mostly Kages vs. Madara -chapter. Tsunade shows some new moves and the Kages start pushing Madara back a little bit. Then after a few chapters Itachi and Sasuke (who is still following Itachi) arrive at Kabuto's hiding spot. Itachi manages to end Edo Tensei but that means that he is released as well. Kabuto does boring Orochimaru kukuku stuff for few chapters and trolls Sasuke. Sasuke then says boring Uchihaha are best, Sharingan rlz, everyone else sucks etc. and somehow kills Kabuto and starts heading to Naruto's place.


----------



## takL (Mar 2, 2012)

i expect tunade n mayto rape madara. plus hashirama to go on a rampage inside madara to help his grandchild.
madara=one of the rikudo wannabes tobi mentioned.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 2, 2012)

This chapter will probably be exclusively about the Kage fight


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 2, 2012)

tsunade's about to get her ego deflated, then we'll see posturing from the other kages.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 2, 2012)

*@tnorbo*

Tsunade Ego? More like Madara giant ass ego.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 2, 2012)

I would feel so trolled if Tsunade whips out a hax technique.

oops I mean a hax healing technique. Kishi she better not heal the other kages. She better fend for her self.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 3, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@tnorbo*
> 
> Tsunade Ego? More like Madara giant ass ego.



its not arrogance if you can back it up.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe not next chapter but soon I predict that Itachi & Sasuke cross paths with Kabuto.

Then later Madara will get summoned back to Kabuto before he can deal the final blow on the kage leaving us with a Kabuto & edo Madara vs Itachi & Sasuke.

However the conlusion of that fight will be interrupted by Naruto and Tobi busting onto the scene.

Leaving a many sided battle to ensue.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 3, 2012)

Chapter starts with Tobis mask broken in half. Do it Kishi seriously..


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 3, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Chapter starts with Tobis mask broken in half. Do it Kishi seriously..



that the one thing I can almost garuntee won't happen next chapter.


----------



## Selva (Mar 3, 2012)

takL said:


> i expect tunade n mayto rape madara. plus hashirama to go on a rampage inside madara to help his grandchild.
> madara=one of the rikudo wannabes tobi mentioned.


woah I'd love to see something like that.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Mar 3, 2012)

*Chapter 577: Alone

Madara stands before the Five Kage. He looks at them all with renewed interest.

Raikage: I said it before, and I'll say it again! Don't you understand that no one here cares about your reputation?! All we see is an obstacle that needs to be overcome. You won't force us to surrender with fear! You are just another enemy.

Madara: ...

Mei: I agree with the Raikage! No matter how powerful you are, there is no jutsu for the human spirit! 

Tsunade is reinvigorated with a strength far above that of her healing.

Tsunade: You were defeated once before. Why do you suddenly think it can't be done again? 

She smiles bitterly for a moment.

Tsunade: You look at everything so plainly, Madara. You believe that power is comprised only of chakra and ninjutsu. The reason my grandfather was able to defeat you was not because he was stronger, which he was...it's because he had people supporting him. Look at you...you have nothing. As a result, you are nothing.

Madara does not respond.

...

Madara is lying in bed. He is screaming in agony, and vigorously attacks his own eyes. There is blood everywhere. Medics try to calm him down, but he pushes them all away.

Madara: Get the fuck away from me!

Several feet away, a man watches. His arms are crossed, and he is filled with infinite sorrow and pain. It is Izuna. He whispers to one of the medical ninja.

Izuna: Isn't there anything you can do?

Medical Nin: ...No. It's...over for him. He's delirious, he's in pain...he's dying.

Izuna (adamant): I refuse to accept that! You heal him, or I'll...

The medic is pensive. Suddenly, an idea comes to him.

Medical Nin: Well, there...might just be something we can do. Another healer, like us. But he's far superior than any of us in the field. The only problem is, he has no allegiance to any one clan. Finding him is going to be as difficult a task as any.

Medical Nin: Furthermore, what he would have to do would involve sacrifice. You...understand, don't you?

Izuna: Yes. What is his name? I will find him.

The medic places his mouth next to Izuna's ear. 

Medical Nin (whispering): (unintelligible)

Two days later...

Madara weakly extends his right arm to Izuna's face. His hand settles directly over Izuna's eye.

Madara: Forgive me...

It is impossible to tell if the eyes were given willingly, or if they were taken by force.

...

Madara's Rinnegan shines with hatred. 

Madara: You Kage cannot win here. 

Gaara: You say that you're merely testing your abilities, Uchiha Madara. Yet you fail to realize that we're doing the same. The fight was never furious...until now.

Tsunade seizes the initiative, and summons Katsuyu.

Tsunade: Katsuyu, we can't waste a second! It's time to enter Slug Mode!

Katsuyu: Understood.

Katsuyu divides rapidly, and surrounds Tsunade's entire body. Tsunade releases chakra, and suddenly the slugs are absorbed. Tsunade's entire appearance changes, and a coat of chakra protects her, almost like Susanoo.

Tsunade: Your status as an Edo Tensei allows you to regenerate from any attack. Well, my Slug Mode allows me to do the same. And if you should so happen to attack my comrades, I can heal them just by being near them; this protective layer of chakra is self-replicating. We will never lose endurance.

All the Kage are replenished. Madara, meanwhile, notices a frightening effect of Tsunade's Slug Mode.

Madara: That energy of hers...it's draining Susanoo dry. 

Madara's ultimate defense sluggishly persists, but Tsunade's energy proves to be too great. Madara makes a hand seal; he places more chakra into the technique, and suddenly a newer form develops. 

It withstands Tsunade's Slug Mode, and is considerably larger. It towers above everyone, almost like Gedo Mazo. It wields two flaming swords, and in its third hand, carries a Demon Realm laser.

The Kage begin their assault. Tsunade leaps and prepares to shatter Susanoo with her fist, but one of its swords descend with the intention of cutting her in half. The Raikage responds, and charges with a hand powered by Lightning. He intervenes and destroys one of the swords.

His hand, however, is burning. Being near Tsunade heals it, though. 

Raikage: I have perfected the Hell Stab, and it surpasses that of my father's!

Madara, seeing that he is overwhelmed, resorts to other techniques. 

Madara: Shinra Tensei!

Tsunade's Slug Mode is so potent that it manages to reflect the blow on Madara. He is sent flying.

Mei: Hokage, where in the world did you learn this?!

Tsunade: It's something I started when I was younger, but never got the chance to finish, due to the wars. Before this one, though, I had some time to perfect it, and so I did. 

Onoki: I must say, Princess, I'm lost for words. As a man who saw your grandfather on the battlefield many times, I can safely say you're destined to be far stronger than him.

Onoki: I have enough chakra left for two Jinton. I'm going to finish off Madara.

Madara is lying on the ground. He finds that he cannot move. 

Madara: So that's what she did...didn't really want to punch Susanoo...just wanted to get close enough so that layer of chakra would penetrate it. I even noticed what it was doing, yet didn't realize her plan. Impressive, but still not enough.

Madara activates Hungry Ghost Realm, and absorbs his own chakra. As Tsunade's crippling energy is filtered by the shield, he finds he is able to move again. 

Madara: It seems I'll have to use...  

The scene switches to Sasuke and Itachi.

Sasuke is still chasing Itachi.

Itachi: It doesn't matter how long you run after me. I've already ruined your life enough, and I refuse to continue to do it.

Sasuke: I don't care about any of that anymore! What is it you're running from? Are you afraid to tell me the truth?! 

Itachi: I couldn't possibly fathom what it is you would want to remember from those times. Just move on...I'm not here.

Sasuke: Again with the vague remarks. Itachi, I want you stop being mysterious for a moment and tell me the truth! You've lied to me all my life...at least let me leave you in peace.

Itachi: Sasuke, just don't ask anymore questions. It won't leave you in peace.  I'm telling you...though I failed as one, I'm still your older brother.

Sasuke: I can't accept that. You either tell me everything now, or I will go with you. I am stronger than you! You can't stop me!

Itachi: Why are you doing this to me? Can't you see I can't take care of you? Why do you choose to stay with me when I've taken everything from you?

Sasuke: If you really believe that, then you've been mistaken all this time. I won't leave you...how could you expect me to do such a thing? You want me turn my head, and go in the other direction, despite knowing you're right here, alive, in front of my very eyes! Nothing will make me go now!

Itachi: ...I'm not alive. Don't think that way. I can't be saved...just go before it's too late.

Suddenly, Sasuke's Susanoo appears before Itachi, preventing him from going forward. Itachi prepares to destroy it.

Sasuke: Wait. There's something I need to say to you.

The scene switches to Madara and the Five Kage. He is standing once more, and the Five Kage are doing the same. Both sides are tired, but show no noticeable injuries.

Madara: I've played around long enough. Kage, consider yourselves worthy that you are strong enough to be witnesses to this technique.

Madara raises both of his arms towards the sky. The palms of his hands are open, and they are stretched as far as they can go. The Kage look up at the sky, and see that it is completely dark. In the vast blackness there are shining lights, much bigger than stars.

Onoki: What...in the world...?!

Madara: One of the Rikudou Sennin's divine illusions. Izanami.

END*


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 4, 2012)

The next chapter would be all about Tsunade's fight with Madara with some possible flashbacks in between and the last page or panels would transition back to Naruto's fight or the location of Kabuto or to me in a unlikely chance we cut back to Suigetsu and Juugo.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 4, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> that the one thing I can almost garuntee won't happen next chapter.



Maybe. Maybe.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 4, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Tsunade: Katsuyu, we can't waste a second! It's time to enter Slug Mode!*



Stopped reading right here


----------



## takL (Mar 4, 2012)

apparently the preview says "at last Sasuke and Itachi met each other!! And what will happen!?"

is it me or wsj  previews been practically the same for 3 weeks?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok i will try a long fanfiction prediction for fun 



Chapter starts with Sasuke and Itachi:

Sasuke :...wait.

Itachi : ?

Sasuke : What are you going to do?

Itachi : I need to reach Kabuto's location and stop this edo tensei.

Sasuke : I will help you.

Itachi : !?

Sasuke : But only if you promise that after this you will tell me everything you know about what was going on during that time with the Uchiha clan, show me everything.

Itachi : ..., didnt you say that you already knew the truth? what you want to know?

Sasuke : I wanna have certain...I wanna know if everything that this masked man said is true.

Itachi : Madara huh...

Sasuke : I just discovered some moments ago that this masked man is not Madara, he only named himself after him, that Tobi man...

Itachi : !? are you sure?

Sasuke : Yes.

Itachi : We need to hurry so. If this is true, there is a big chance that the real Madara was revived by this Edo Tensei and is fighting against the alliance right now.

Sasuke : ...I have a faster way for us. *Sasuke bites his finger and summons two hawks*

Itachi : heh, looks like you got new summon.

Sasuke : Lets go.


Scene changes to Madara vs Kages:

Madara: heh, will of fire? You need way more than this lame excuse to believe that you have any chance of surviving here. I am going to show you what true fire is...what fire is really supposed to do, its true will.

Tsunade: !

Madara: the will of the fire of the Uchihas...is the will of war, it brings nothing but death and destruction. *evil face*

Scene changes to Kabuto:

Kabuto:!? *Those birds approaching, thats!*

*an Amaterasu arrow comes to his direction* *kabuto avoids it but his edo tensei board is burned, Kabuto is only left with the black dot that represents madara on his hand*

Itachi: wait...dont kill him, i need to make him stop the edo tensei first.

*both arrive at where kabuto is*

Kabuto: heh, to think that you would actually lure him here Itachi. You made things way easier for me now.

Sasuke stares glaring at Kabuto while Kabuto looks at him liking his lips. Meanwhile, Itachi is looking at Kabuto with a blank face and suddenly seems to figure out something.

*Scene changes to Tobi and Naruto*

We are back to the same scene where we stopped, with Naruto and Tobi looking at each other.

Suddenly, Black Zetsu appears.

Black Zetsu : Looks like we have a problem...

Tobi : ?, What happened.

Black Zetsu : My other half, the original one, is dead...Sasuke killed it.

Tobi : !!?

Naruto : ?

Black Zetsu : Looks like nobody should trust this brat at all...

Tobi : .......

Black Zetsu : And right now...he is about to fight Kabuto along side Itachi, thats the last piece of information that i could gather from the spores that my other side left in Kabuto...

Naruto - flashbacks to Itachi saying that he would stop the edo tensei and leave Sasuke to him - *so they did end up meeting...*

Tobi * dammit...without white zetsu my plans are foiled, why did you do this Sasuke!? and i cant let Kabuto capture you...*: I have to go deal with this small problem...

Naruto/Kakashi/Bee/Gai: !?

Tobi : But dont think you are safe...i will let you guys have some fun with my gedo mazou! 

Chapter ends with the statue getting completly out of the ground and ready to fight.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Scene changes to Madara vs Kages:
> 
> Madara: heh, will of fire? You need way more than this lame excuse to believe that you have any chance of surviving here. I am going to show you what true fire is...what fire is really supposed to do, its true will.
> 
> ...



Stopped reading here


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 4, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Stopped reading right here



Yeah same here


----------



## Zelavour (Mar 4, 2012)

Never done a prediction but what the heck why not 

Chapter name: *The Lost Will of Fire*

*Tsunade*: Madara, i will show you just how far the Will of Fire can take a person!

*Tsunade does some handseals.
The other Kage's look at Tsunade in shock.
Tsunade changes into Slug Mode.*

*Tsunade*: Haven't used this in a long time... lets see if i still got the hang of it.
Its going to be quite the gamble.

*Tsunade does some handseals.
Slime comes from her skin and the slime shoots to every single Pollen Plant.
The Pollen Plants slowely get older and wither away.*

*Oonoki (in his thoughts)*: I see... this slime she uses can make things older.
The Pollen Plants began to get really old the moment her slime touched them, but i wonder... will it work on humanoids...?

*Mei*: Heh... guess we can now finally breathe a little easier thanks to Tsunade-sama.

*Madara*: Try as you might... its futile, unless you were Hashirama himself i would've been a little more impressed.
But unlike him, you are nothing, and not even in this ugly mode you're in either.
Nothing compares to him, and because of that, it just shows how strong and great i am compared to all of you putt together...

*Tsunade*: Talk all you want Madara, but im not done yet!!!

*Tsunade jumps into the air.
Tsunade's arms are covered with thick shiney slime.
Tsunade shoots all the slime in a big wave infront of her towards Madara.
Madara jumps backwards only to find out that Tsunade's right arm shot slime behind him aswell.
Madara is now stuck and sinks into one of the Mokuton Roots thanks to the slime.*

*Madara*: Impressive offense, but if these are all your dance moves, than i'm more than dissapointed.

*Madara does some hand seals.
Madara uses a Katon towards Tsunade.
Tsunade gets hit badly and falls on the ground.
Madara uses Shinra Tensei to break himself free.
The Kages are in shock and run towards Tsunade.
Tsunade stands up and lost 1 ear, 1 arm and is burned.*

*Raikage*: T-Tsunade-Sama!!! A-are you okay!!??

*Gaara*: This doesn't look good! We need to retreat and mend Tsunade somehow!

*Tsunade*: Heh... s-stop your worrying, i'm a-alright...

*Tsunade's ear and arm regenrate, and her wounds vanish and she looks completely healthy again.
The Kages look surprised and Madara aswell.*

*Tsunade*: In this mode, i regenrate automaticly.
My limbs will regenrate back and my wounds will heal itself.
I was only testing out if Madara's Katon was strong enough to make my Slug Mode have problems with his Jutsu...
It was a gamble, and a big risk to take, it might've killed me but... guess luck is on MY side for a change eh?
His attack's cannot hurt me as bad as far as i can tell, but its risky for me to stay in the front for too long... this mode wont be active for a long time since i haven't used it in a long while.

*Madara*: Interesting... so you need Slug Mode to regenrate yourself eh?
Guess its a little better than Hashirama's regeneration, as you actually regenerate limbs unlike him.
Good enough for me, now i can test my superiourity even more!

*Screen goes to Itachi and Sasuke.
Itachi and Sasuke both still jump from tree to tree.*

*Sasuke*: I wont quit following you until you finally tell me the truth that i deserve to know!!

*Itachi*: It wont do you any good...

*Sasuke*: Dammit, just tell me already!!
You always ignored me when we were kids, and now you do it again!!
Just tell me atleast one thing!
We're you really involved in the Uchiha massacre!?

*Itachi*:....

*Sasuke*: AWNSER ME ALREADY!!

*Sasuke instantly jumps infront of Itachi.
Itachi punches Sasuke in the gut and immideatly moves on.*

*itachi in his thoughts*: Sorry Sasuke... but its for your own good that you wont know the real truth...
Sorry for being a lousy brother, but you will know why i did this.
Kabuto is mine now, and mine alone... you cant fight him because...

*Screen goes to Kabuto.
Kabuto smirks.*

*Kabuto*: He is coming closer... kukuku i guess i can now finally avenge Orochimaru sama by sealing Itachi and hurting Sasuke along with it...

*Screen shows 2 feet infront of Kabuto.*

*Kabuto*: It seems you really did come... kukuku.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Me too. Slug mode doesn't exist because Oro didn't have a 'snake mode' and Jiraiya was the only one to a special mode at all. It was unique to him.

We could get some word from HQ this week. Maybe a new development too.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Me too. Slug mode doesn't exist because Oro didn't have a 'snake mode' and Jiraiya was the only one to a special mode at all. It was unique to him.
> 
> We could get some word from HQ this week. Maybe a new development too.



Slug Mode is just the hypothetical name because we really don't know what it might be, but an ultimate slug-related ability is expected. Jiraiya, of course, had Sage Mode, which gave him frog-like qualities, and Orochimaru had Yamata no Jutsu, which transformed him into an eight-headed snake. It stands to reason that Tsunade will also bust out a technique that will allow her to adopt characteristics associated with slugs that enhance her skills in battle, or medicine, either one. Or both? :33


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 4, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Slug Mode is just the hypothetical name because we really don't know what it might be, but an ultimate slug-related ability is expected. Jiraiya, of course, had Sage Mode, which gave him frog-like qualities, and Orochimaru had Yamata no Jutsu, which transformed him into an eight-headed snake. It stands to reason that Tsunade will also bust out a technique that will allow her to adopt characteristics associated with slugs that enhance her skills in battle, or medicine, either one. Or both? :33


Oh I forgot about Yamata no Jutsu. Fair enough. My bad then.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 4, 2012)

takL said:


> apparently the preview says "at last Sasuke and Itachi met each other!! And what will happen!?"
> 
> is it me or wsj  previews been practically the same for 3 weeks?



At least their is a sign of Sasuke/Itachi getting panel time next chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 4, 2012)

More Shodai hype


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 4, 2012)

Crazy shit is about to go down....

Raikage is about to unleash V3 on Madara :sanji


----------



## auem (Mar 4, 2012)

itachi reaching kabuto's location at the end of the chap...sasuke tagging behind...


----------



## Bonney (Mar 4, 2012)

Time for a new mode by Tsunade, and also some good team work on the Kages side.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2012)

itachi uses a clone to ditch sasuke, more shodai hype and tsunade heals someone


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 4, 2012)

Tsundae does a seal, she gets a chakra aura around her and leaps towards Madara, Madara says a jutsu to increase her attack power will be useless, there's a flash back of Senju while they fight, The chapter ends with a beaten and bloody Tsundae grabbing hold of Madara , Madara laughing at her pathetic display of strength, and then Madara gets penetrated by a fully restored Raikage being buffed by a fully restored Tsukage, A fully healed Gara builds a sand Dome around Madara, and the mizukage blows her acid mist into the dome, then a seal is placed on it. Tsundae says the jutsu at the start wasn't used to increase her attack power, it was a combination of Dan's ghost jutsu and her rapid healing ability. 

Dan's ghost ability will be revealed as a transparent shadow clone and belonged originally to the 2nd Hokage.


----------



## Klue (Mar 4, 2012)

More hype for Shodai's wood.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Mar 4, 2012)

Tsunade will definitely have a *slug Mode-like* thing, but it wont be a fusion with any of her slugs summonings because thats jiraiya's thing and it'll be a complete rip-off of his sage mode.

Each of the sannin have to be diffrent from one another and posses a unique style pertaining to their respected animal. For instance: jiraiya uses collaboration jutsus and Fusions with his summonings, orochimaru uses Body modifications, so tsunade's style pertaining to slugs will most likely be the use of sealing techniques or medical ninjutsu, or both. Remember, she is part uzumaki.

orochimaru has a body modification which allows him to transform into a giant snake, jiraiya has a fusion which allows him to gain the characteristics of a frog. so tsunade will most likely have a sealing technique which allows her to gain of characteristics of a slug. it all makes since.

Ohh Boy i hope im Right!


----------



## bleakwinter (Mar 4, 2012)

If she does have a slug mode, my guess is that it will utilize toxic Chakra (Kind of like the one she tried to use on Orochimaru) in some Taijutsu-oriented style. That's just my prediction.


----------



## Klue (Mar 4, 2012)

Slug Mode or not, it's going to be interesting to see how Madara deals with her true powers. Final Susanoo would be nice, or new Rinnegan powers.

Oh yeah! What about his left and right eye Mangekyo?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2012)

Tsunade will land one attack on Madara because last week's hype demands it, and then she'll be put right back in her place.

I also expect a little more brotherly talk with Itachi and Sasuke inbetween.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 5, 2012)

I predict Itachi being a tiny little bit less on an ass; Sasuke grabbing onto that with the greed of the five-year-old he is keeping inside, attaching himself to Itachi's sleeve and following him to where Kabuto is.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 5, 2012)

rickmartin said:


> Tsunade will definitely have a *slug Mode-like* thing, but it wont be a fusion with any of her slugs summonings because thats jiraiya's thing and it'll be a complete rip-off of his sage mode.
> 
> Each of the sannin have to be diffrent from one another and posses a unique style pertaining to their respected animal. For instance: jiraiya uses collaboration jutsus and Fusions with his summonings, orochimaru uses Body modifications, so tsunade's style pertaining to slugs will most likely be the use of sealing techniques or medical ninjutsu, or both. Remember, she is part uzumaki.
> 
> ...



My bet is she summons Katsuyu and Katsuyu turns into tiny Katsuyu that covers Tsunade and fuses with her.

Poison armor! That was one of your spoilers


----------



## m1cojakle (Mar 5, 2012)

she wont have slug mode, transformations were jiraiyas and orochimaros thing.  she will have some super hax jutsu though.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2012)

The closest thing Tsunade has to a slug "mode" is her Katsuyu healing hax she had back at village Armageddon. It fits Jiraiya's Sage mode and Orochimaru's 8 Branches pretty well if you ask me. Henceforth I for one won't expect some kind of "slug mode" in the future.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2012)

back to naruto and kyuubi plz


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> back to naruto and kyuubi plz



That's what we had the most in this arc. You surely can wait a little.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's what we had the most in this arc. You surely can wait a little.



It's also the only interesting thing going on right now.

Madara is a boring rehash of other people's power, and he's going to be defeated by dispelling edo tensei anyway so who gives a shit.

Sasuke's being a little bitch as always.

Call me when Itachi arrives to kick Kabuto's ass, until then go back to the interesting stuff.


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's what we had the most in this arc. You surely can wait a little.



i don't want to go back to naruto for now but to be fair, most of the naruto chapters involved boring ass talk. it was only recently that naruto began to do somethign that isn't just one panel speed blitz crap.


even with that, i don't wanna see him for now. madara vs kages and itachi + sasuke is something more intresting.


----------



## calimike (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope Tsunade won't turn into Wonder Woman 

Naruto Volume 60 is out on May 4th  I predicted nine Jinchuurikis and Bijuu Mode are cover on front manga


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> back to naruto and kyuubi plz


No.

Tsunade's time to kick ass.


----------



## SageRafa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tsunade won't beat Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah i hope we get back to naruto but i think we wont go back to it until madara is dealt with.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 5, 2012)

kages seem depleted and beaten down.. now all because madara called tsunade a weak  woman, shes suppose to go "ultra slug will of fire " mode and lay some hits on madara....


god help us all on w/e consistency this manga had.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> kages seem depleted and beaten down.. now all because madara called tsunade a weak  woman, shes suppose to go "ultra slug will of fire " mode and lay some hits on madara....
> 
> 
> god help us all on w/e consistency this manga had.



Actually it's the reverse. If Tsunade didn't get the ultra slug will of fire after being insulted and looking tired Kishi would be inconsistent.


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope that Madara kills Tsunade!
She is the weakest sanin, she has no more story progression and she has been around long enough.


----------



## Jad (Mar 5, 2012)

It will be kind of weird in my point of view if the Kages somehow turned the tables and setup a counter attack after they have failed all attempts so far in their fight.

It's like: "Why didn't you do that at the START!" now they just have all there energy and stamina depleted...

So yeah, I'm leaning on '_asspull_' if they end up forcing Madara back.

But then again, it also seems fitting the Kages beat Madara, seeing as though Naruto has his hands full with 2 of the Major villians: Sasuke, Tobi. He can't possibly solo Madara as well. Seems fitting as well that a Senju be among the people who beat Madara. this would also reinforce the idea of the Kages being the strongest in their respective villages, besides Tsunade who has Naruto, the genuis.


----------



## takL (Mar 5, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Actually it's the reverse. If Tsunade didn't get the ultra slug will of fire after being insulted and looking tired Kishi would be inconsistent.



totally. the will of fire ftw. 
Go tunade and May, the strong and beautiful women!
plus the kages said "we Will win!" to naruto to which naruto replied "yes we will win". 

they cant lose.


----------



## lazer (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see her desperation attack.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> It's also the only interesting thing going on right now.
> 
> *Madara is a boring rehash of other people's power,* and he's going to be defeated by dispelling edo tensei anyway so who gives a shit.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!! part of the reason why i dislike tobi and madara is that they're recycling shit we've already seen before. give me something original plz


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> THANK YOU!!! part of the reason why i dislike tobi and madara is that they're recycling shit we've already seen before. give me something original plz



Funny. Two people replied to me, but the one my post was directed to didn't.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2012)

i can wait. I just hope not too long...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2012)

This arc feels pretty long. How many chapters has it been?

Not complaining, I'm just a bit amazed.


----------



## Fay (Mar 5, 2012)

I think some japanese translator here said that a new arc has already started ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Slug Mode or not, it's going to be interesting to see how Madara deals with her true powers. Final Susanoo would be nice, or new Rinnegan powers.
> 
> Oh yeah! What about his left and right eye Mangekyo?


thats the funny part , madara still has so much stuff left, and people actually _believe_ that tsunade could defeat him.

he is only using mokuton right now, but he has:

- all rinnegan powers: shinra tensei, chibaku tensei, summons, soul removal, that robot thing...lets say, a lot of stuff.

- then we have all EMS/MS abilities, so we have certain that there are at least 2 more haxxed jutsus for him to use. There is also the susanoo that we have seen only the skeleton until now.

- then we have the possible abilities born from the fact that he is a rikudou, he has senju+uchiha in him, we know of izanagi, and its hard to believe that he would not have this.

- then we have the fact that he is an edo tensei, even if she uses a power that destroys his body completly, its still complicated.

madara has so many powers right now that its hard to even believe that anybody in the narutoverse could defeat him at this point.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> I think some japanese translator here said that a new arc has already started ?



That's right. It started since the chapter of last week. I suggest to anyone hating Uchihas fight not to read the manga during 2 months until the break of the golden week in May at least . From the look of those chapters, this is just gonna be a Sasuke / Itachi vs Kabuto and Edo Madara defeating the Kages arc. In one word, a fucking awesome arc I've been waiting for since 3 months. Now I can't wait for the first big fight of Sasuke in this war, we have seen nothing so far of his EMS with those ridiculous white zetsus. And about Edo Madara, I want to see more jutsus from his Rinnegan mixed with his Susanoo, this just rocks !


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2012)

kishi did say that there was a lot to tell about sasuke this year and this included itachi, so this is definitely the arc that he was refering to .


----------



## Mister (Mar 5, 2012)

The closest thing we had to a Slug Mode in this manga were Utakata's Bijuu forms. So I don't really expect such a form from Tsunade; colour me surprised if it happens this chapter. Or even in one of the subsequent chapters.


Though if it doesn't happen, I expect a flood of "Kishimoto is sexist" threads.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2012)

Mister said:


> The closest thing we had to a Slug Mode in this manga were Utakata's Bijuu forms. So I don't really expect such a form from Tsunade; colour me surprised if it happens this chapter. Or even in one of the subsequent chapters.
> 
> 
> Though if it doesn't happen, I expect a flood of "Kishimoto is sexist" threads.



which I still find was a silly disision on kishi's part. I still would have preferred an electric ferret/weasel than a slug.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 5, 2012)

pain said some harsher shit to tsunade and she didnt have this will of fire increase of ability.

unless she did some training in her coma we didnt know of....

fuck this shit w/e floats you guys boat.


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> pain said some harsher shit to tsunade and she didnt have this will of fire increase of ability.
> 
> unless she did some training in her coma we didnt know of....
> 
> fuck this shit w/e floats you guys boat.



She healed the entire town of Konoha, or whoever wasn't killed anyway.

Her chakra reserves must be incredible, if she applies that towards ninjutsu and other offensive abilities she might be equally incredible.


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Slug Mode or not, it's going to be interesting to see how Madara deals with her true powers. Final Susanoo would be nice, or new Rinnegan powers.
> 
> Oh yeah! What about his left and right eye Mangekyo?



i fear we will see more of madara's wood 

i don't have anything against gay people and i can appriciate a male's body but throwing your wood at me is another story 

so yes, less wood from madara, more of the other shit he can do would be more appreciated cause hashirame is reaching minato level stupidity. so much hype, little to no delivery.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder if Kishi will truly let Tsunade have her moment now.


----------



## Talis (Mar 5, 2012)

Why are you guys expecting slug mode, i expect old hag mode lol.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 5, 2012)

predict: *A Tsunade's shine moment.*

Itachi: if you still want a bit of your brother's love, you have to do something for our world.
Sasuke*almost crying*: okay, everything you want, just dont leave me again!
Itachi: You must to hold this SenjUchiha's trash.
Sasuke: Who do you mean?
Itachi: Hashidara of course. 
Sasuke: but you can easily put him down! you are stronger than me in this form!
Itachi: dont tell me obviously things... i can make a shadow clone, but it would be too much for naruto-fandom and plot. Im not a main character, my little brother. But now i must to stop this snake's bastard and you help me to save this village's noobs. 
Sasuke: I belive in you, brother! Save the Kages - save the world!

camera focused on Gokages battlefiels.

Tsunade goes rampage: And now i stop you, Madara!!! Ill beat you ass!
Sasuke appeared and stands before Tsunade.
Mei: !
Ei: Oh shi...
Oonoki *almost died and half-blind*: "Its Itachi? We are saved..."
Gaara *crying*

Madara: "Thank God! It's not Itachi".
Tsunade: "Damn you, Kishi!!!"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 5, 2012)

_Chapter 577: The Power of Hokage_

Susano'o bursts up around Madara's body as he began chuckling darkly. "Will of Fire? That's what Hashirama decided to pass on? Power comes from hatred...he was always so naive."

"You're the naive one," Tsunade said, lowering her arm. "And I'm going to show you why!"

Madara charged Tsunade who dodged the slash from his Susano'o swords. He went to do a horizontal one and just jumped over it and then planted a foot down and focused her chakra...snapping the sword like a twig. Using it as a springboard, Tsunade smashed her fist hard into Madara's Susano'o, making it crack and splinter as he went flying back.

"Impressive physical strength and evasion, its like you have your own Sharingan," Madara said, creating a necklace of Yasaka Magatama. "But you won't evade this one."

He tossed the Yasaka at Tsunade who closed her eyes, focusing her chakra to her feet and she vanished in a flash just before the Magatama could hit. She then appeared right above Madara's Susano'o's head.

"Tsūtenkyaku!" she cried, smashing it down and the other Kages covered their eyes as Susano'o's head went crashing down to the ground. Madara grunted in surprise as Tsunade charged chakra to her fist again. "I'm going to rip you right out of this armor!"

With that, she began pounding the Susano'o, dodging the attempts to grab her as she stripped off each layer of skin and muscle. With the last one, she completely shattered the back and grabbed Madara. He looked at her coldly and took a deep breath, forming a seal.

"Katon: Gōka Mekkyaku!" he said, blowing out the wave of flame point blank at Tsunade.

"Tsunade-sama!" The Kages all yelled as she was sent flying back...and began forming a seal.

"Sozo Sasei!" she cried out as Mei jumped and blew a wave of water onto her fellow female Kage, putting out the fire. Tsunade was covered in burns...but to Madara's slight amazement they began stitching themselves back together until she looked just as new. "In terms of regeneration, mine is superior to grandfathers..."

Tsunade flicked the blood off her lip and then slammed her palm down, yelling Kuchiyoise and in a puff of smoke, a small Katsuyu was summoned which crawled onto her back. "We're doing this then, Tsunade-hime?"

"Yes...time to enter it," Tsunade sad as Katsuyu...sank into her skin and antennae appeared on Tsunade's forehead. 

The scene switches to Sasuke and Itachi. Sasuke, finally tired of his brother's attempts to ignore him fully formed Susano'o while moving, and it held up the orb.

"Amaterasu Magatama!" he yelled, firing several right into Itachi's path and forcing him to slow to a stop. "Itachi, you're going to tell me everything or I'm going to beat it out of you."

Itachi frowned...his command forcing him to divert his attention to Sasuke. "...very well Sasuke. Lets see how much you've improved."

Chapter ends with Itachi fully forming his Susano'o and the Totsuka clashes with Sasuke's Amaterasu Sword.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont expect much from tsunade because i dont expect them to beat madara. i expect the kages  on the verge of getting killed by madara but he turns to dust because itachi got kabuto to release edo tensei.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i dont expect much from tsunade because i dont expect them to beat madara. i expect the kages  on the verge of getting killed by madara but he turns to dust because itachi got kabuto to release edo tensei.


That would frankly suck. The Kages should save themselves, not rely on mr. Mary Sue to do it.

Hell, Kabuto wasn't worried at all by Tobi's stronger Sharingan, why would Itachi be able to cancel Edo Tensei for him?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> I think some japanese translator here said that a new arc has already started ?





cell47 said:


> That's right. It started since the chapter of last week. I suggest to anyone hating Uchihas fight not to read the manga during 2 months until the break of the golden week in May at least . From the look of those chapters, this is just gonna be a Sasuke / Itachi vs Kabuto and Edo Madara defeating the Kages arc. In one word, a fucking awesome arc I've been waiting for since 3 months. Now I can't wait for the first big fight of Sasuke in this war, we have seen nothing so far of his EMS with those ridiculous white zetsus. And about Edo Madara, I want to see more jutsus from his Rinnegan mixed with his Susanoo, this just rocks !



Stop spreading rumors of this hopeful new arc for Sasuke being main character, its not going to happen. Sasuke is not taking spotlight and he is not going to kill Kabuto or Edo Madara just because he hasn't had a fight for 2 years. Sasuke had been hogging spotlight too much and there is no need for him to fight just too hype the EMS. 

The only real big fight for Sasuke is going to have is Naruto, no excuses of Naruto is too tired and he already had a big battle. You expect 10 chapters centering around Sasuke while wondering about Naruto and Tobi battle? Isn't that more important along with the Kages vs Madara battle than Sasuke?

Its likely next chapter Itachi will use genjutsu or something to make Sasuke lost track of him and tell him that Sasuke too has something more important to do and confront Naruto.


----------



## Rama (Mar 5, 2012)

Tsunade has been the only Kage to not be shown fighting in the war so I hope Kishi doesn't dissapoint.  I predict a new form of Creation Rebirth used for combat.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Stop spreading rumors of this hopeful new arc for Sasuke being main character, its not going to happen. Sasuke is not taking spotlight and he is not going to kill Kabuto or Edo Madara just because he hasn't had a fight for 2 years. Sasuke had been hogging spotlight too much and there is no need for him to fight just too hype the EMS.
> 
> The only real big fight for Sasuke is going to have is Naruto, no excuses of Naruto is too tired and he already had a big battle. You expect 10 chapters centering around Sasuke while wondering about Naruto and Tobi battle? Isn't that more important along with the Kages vs Madara battle than Sasuke?
> 
> Its likely next chapter Itachi will use genjutsu or something to make Sasuke lost track of him and tell him that Sasuke too has something more important to do and confront Naruto.



Oh yeah, I had decided to forget about you but since you're pushing it, I'll refresh your memory just a little bit. I remember you telling me two weeks ago not to believe anything that is written and that I would be disappointed to see that we would be back to Tobi vs Naruto fight on the chapter released two weeks ago .. Right ... I really laughed at this one when I saw Edo Madara using mokuton or Sasuke running into Itachi like I had said so. And yet after that, you were spreading the preview for the next week all of the sudden.... You're just making wishful thinkings, I'm basing all I say on what I read and translate, and yet you're saying things like "Sasuke is not taking spotlight and he is not going to kill Kabuto or Edo Madara" without any solid proofs . That's right, keep hoping for Sasuke not to follow Itachi and for Sasuke to meet Naruto (who doesn't even control Kyuubi perfectly) right away, this is most likely to happen now, I can feel it, it's coming right now  !!!!!!!!! .......


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Stop spreading rumors of this hopeful new arc for Sasuke being main character, its not going to happen. Sasuke is not taking spotlight and he is not going to kill Kabuto or Edo Madara just because he hasn't had a fight for 2 years. Sasuke had been hogging spotlight too much and there is no need for him to fight just too hype the EMS.
> 
> The only real big fight for Sasuke is going to have is Naruto, no excuses of Naruto is too tired and he already had a big battle. You expect 10 chapters centering around Sasuke while wondering about Naruto and Tobi battle? Isn't that more important along with the Kages vs Madara battle than Sasuke?
> 
> Its likely next chapter Itachi will use genjutsu or something to make Sasuke lost track of him and tell him that Sasuke too has something more important to do and confront Naruto.



Lol wishful thinking.

Sasuke will have another fight bar his inevtable one against Naruto whether you like it or not. You're pretty much the only one here who believe otherwise.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Stop spreading rumors of this hopeful new arc for Sasuke being main character, its not going to happen. Sasuke is not taking spotlight and he is not going to kill Kabuto or Edo Madara just because he hasn't had a fight for 2 years. Sasuke had been hogging spotlight too much and there is no need for him to fight just too hype the EMS.
> 
> The only real big fight for Sasuke is going to have is Naruto, no excuses of Naruto is too tired and he already had a big battle. You expect 10 chapters centering around Sasuke while wondering about Naruto and Tobi battle? Isn't that more important along with the Kages vs Madara battle than Sasuke?
> 
> Its likely next chapter Itachi will use genjutsu or something to make Sasuke lost track of him and tell him that Sasuke too has something more important to do and confront Naruto.



Yea because you're Kishi right? Stop trying to act like you know at all. Kishi's the one writing this manga, not you. If he wants the manga to focus on Sasuke then that's exactly what will happen. I hope that's what happens because then I'll be able to listen to you cry and whine about how Naruto's not getting enough spotlight even though he just got the entire war to himself.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty sure Kishi said he was writing about Sasuke and Kakashi this year. I'll have to check thought, can't remember.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, is it Kakashi's year again?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 5, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Oh, is it Kakashi's year again?



It's Kakashi's year every year.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 5, 2012)

I expect more Kages vs Madara and Itachi finally saying something worthy to Sasuke.


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure Kishi said he was writing about Sasuke and Kakashi this year. I'll have to check thought, can't remember.


Don't believe everything Kishi says in his interviews. Remember Kakashi's year? Sakura more heroine-like? Naruto's gonna have to wait?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That would frankly suck. The Kages should save themselves, not rely on mr. Mary Sue to do it.
> 
> Hell, Kabuto wasn't worried at all by Tobi's stronger Sharingan, why would Itachi be able to cancel Edo Tensei for him?



because its itachi and he told naruto  he would stop edo tensei, kishi did this for a reason. and he is a master of genjutsu what is required to stop the jutsu. mary sue or not he will stop it.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 5, 2012)

All I know is this better happen.

Kages get the lube and rape Madara so hard but in the end they have barely any chakara

Madara pulls out Izanagi and then pulls out a new technique called Izanami and all the Kage are on the floor helpless and Madara is about to kill them


And then Itachi saves the day


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2012)

Tsuande will teach Madara a lesson on how not to underestimate womenz and rape him so hard before sealing him.

I can dream now, can I?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 5, 2012)

madara respects mito..

i mean really whats there to respect.

the only sannin that loses to pre time skip kabuto.. really?

what good is it sitting on top of your kage office having slugs run out and heal people when they get blown to smitherens.

kyuubi attacks sandime gears up and heads to battle.

he has more respect for the mizukage than her.

level of skill the village became after she took  the helm.. Went from strongest to 3rd strongest.

i guess this must be how the autobots felt when rodimus took control after optimus



but im sure as hell it makes sense to some of youse out there that she will give madara a pounding.. who was as strong as shodai and has his powers and the rinnengan powers.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> because its itachi and he told naruto  he would stop edo tensei, kishi did this for a reason. and he is a master of genjutsu what is required to stop the jutsu. mary sue or not he will stop it.


Tobi is a better master of genjutsu than Itachi, given his feats. Yet Kabuto was only worried about his Rinnegan. 

Itachi has a chance of failure, Gabe.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea because you're Kishi right? Stop trying to act like you know at all. Kishi's the one writing this manga, not you. If he wants the manga to focus on Sasuke then that's exactly what will happen. I hope that's what happens because then I'll be able to listen to you cry and whine about how Naruto's not getting enough spotlight even though he just got the entire war to himself.



I'm not trying to be Kishi, I'm only saying that you are expecting too much what you wanted like Sasuke will kill Kabuto or Edo Madara. Right now the main focus is Kages vs Madara. Its likely Itachi will do something to make Sasuke lose track of him because there is more importance than their brother talk.

Its been expecting all what they wanted over months that Itachi has to meet Sasuke, and all thought there will be Itachi vs Sasuke, didn't happen. Everyone stll expecting Sasuke will kill Kabuto or Edo Madara just for hyping the EMS. Its already gained its hype during the test on the Zetsu clones.

Sasuke didn't have any fights during the Rescue Sasuke arc until his fight with Naruto.



Selva said:


> Don't believe everything Kishi says in his interviews. Remember Kakashi's year? Sakura more heroine-like? Naruto's gonna have to wait?



This really, don't expect too much what this and that said supposedly by Kishi.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the only sannin that loses to pre time skip kabuto.. really?



Kabuto was completely outclassed once Tsunade overcame her hemophobia.



> what good is it sitting on top of your kage office having slugs run out and heal people when they get blown to smitherens.



A flawless plan if not for Danzō's intervention. If Naruto's return had not been expected within minutes at most, the plan of action might have been different.



> kyuubi attacks sandime gears up and heads to battle.



Hiruzen had Minato to help combat Tobi. He could barely handle Kyūbi with the entire village backing him up.



> level of skill the village became after she took  the helm.. Went from strongest to 3rd strongest.



100% canon that the village went to shit after Orochimaru's invasion, which was a direct result of Hiruzen's inability to deal with Orochimaru years ago, when he had the chance. We don't know to what extent it recovered after that, but Konoha's replacement as the strongest military of the Five Great Nations was not solely caused by Pain's invasion. Even if it was, sabotage from within (again, Root) caused the village's destruction more than anything Tsunade did.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 5, 2012)

Tsunade's going to land a shot or two as it's her chapter to shine in a similar fashion to Onoki's chapters, however that'll be all,  I doubt they'll defeat Madara, as that's obviously going to be down to Itachi, otherwise him dashing to Kabuto holds no weights.  No, Madara will have them on the ropes until Itachi cancels the technique, after all he did say he was 'perfect' for it.

Also expecting a little more talk between Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 5, 2012)

My body is prepared for the Hashirama x Madara fight flashback.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Mar 5, 2012)

Its time for the Year of Tsunade!

I'm thinking we'll have a split chapter.  Half devoted to the Kages and the other half to either naruto and Tobi or Itachi on his way to Kabuto with Sasuke tailing him (not saying they'll fight each other or anything, but I do believe Sasuke will follow Itachi).


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Oh yeah, I had decided to forget about you but since you're pushing it, I'll refresh your memory just a little bit. I remember you telling me two weeks ago not to believe anything that is written and that I would be disappointed to see that we would be back to Tobi vs Naruto fight on the chapter released two weeks ago .. Right ... I really laughed at this one when I saw Edo Madara using mokuton or Sasuke running into Itachi like I had said so. And yet after that, you were spreading the preview for the next week all of the sudden.... You're just making wishful thinkings, I'm basing all I say on what I read and translate, and yet you're saying things like "Sasuke is not taking spotlight and he is not going to kill Kabuto or Edo Madara" without any solid proofs . That's right, keep hoping for Sasuke not to follow Itachi and for Sasuke to meet Naruto (who doesn't even control Kyuubi perfectly) right away, this is most likely to happen now, I can feel it, it's coming right now  !!!!!!!!! .......



Please don't too ahead of yourself.

Naruto does now how to control Kyuubi, he only stay in that Bijuu Mode for a short time and it would improve when battlefield experience.

As I said before Sasuke is not going to kill Kabuto nor Edo Madara for EMS hype, it doesn't have any thing special for it because of seeing how Madara carries the Rinnegan thats exceeds the Rinnegan only those who know how to control it. Nagato lost due of the dust cloud that he couldn't see and his legs couldn't move.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2012)

> Alright so.
> 
> Naruto escapes:
> killed each other
> ...



There you go.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 5, 2012)

For this chapter I expect Tsunade trying and failing Madara dominating the kages and Sasuke following Itachi to Kabuto mostly Kages vs Madara though.


Matrix XZ said:


> Please don't too ahead of yourself.
> 
> Naruto does now how to control Kyuubi, he only stay in that Bijuu Mode for a short time and it would improve when battlefield experience.
> 
> As I said before Sasuke is not going to kill Kabuto nor Edo Madara for EMS hype, it doesn't have any thing special for it because of seeing how Madara carries the Rinnegan thats exceeds the Rinnegan only those who know how to control it. Nagato lost due of the dust cloud that he couldn't see and his legs couldn't move.


Sasuke is going to fight Kabuto when Itachi fails it's pretty obvious Kishi is setting it up to give Sasuke a reason to fight Kabuto.

Since Sasuke always trains through fighting and he's already stated he's not fully used to his eyes.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> For this chapter I expect Tsunade trying and failing Madara dominating the kages and Sasuke following Itachi to Kabuto mostly Kages vs Madara though.
> Sasuke is going to fight Kabuto when Itachi fails it's pretty obvious Kishi is setting it up to give Sasuke a reason to fight Kabuto.
> 
> Since Sasuke always trains through fighting and he's already stated he's not fully used to his eyes.



Obvious reason to fight Kabuto? Just how would Sasuke do well against Kabuto and if he ends up killing him then Edo Tensai won't be stopped. Sasuke isn't the type caring about that as we have seen that during his talk with Itachi.


----------



## Grimzilla (Mar 5, 2012)

I just don't see Kabuto dying til the end. He's the series's longest running villain being there before Orochimaru for God's Sake.

He's staying around for a long time


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 5, 2012)

577: The run

Itachi stop and tie Sasuke up
Itachi uses Kuchiyose and summons a red Camero
Itachi duck tapes Sasuke to the driver wheel
Itachi uses Kuchiyose and summons a car crusher
Itachi uses Susanoo and tosses the car into the crusher
Itachi: Sasuke, you are my new light!!
Itachi throw crusher switch

Sasuke wake up as car falls into crusher
He chews on tape and frees his hands
He kicks open the sunroof and climbs out!

Itachi: What! He's still alive!
Sasuke uses Uchiha art of Run!
Sasuke uses Kuchiyose and summons a Nissan!

Next chap: The Need for Speed!


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> I just don't see Kabuto dying til the end. He's the series's longest running villain being there before Orochimaru for God's Sake.


Whatever happened to Orochimaru?


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 5, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Whatever happened to Orochimaru?



He's still playing UNO with Nagato in lala land.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Obvious reason to fight Kabuto? Just how would Sasuke do well against Kabuto and if he ends up killing him then Edo Tensai won't be stopped. Sasuke isn't the type caring about that as we have seen that during his talk with Itachi.


He doesn't have one right now but Kishi is setting it up so that he will have one if he sees Kabuto kill his brother.

Also if Kabuto is killed and edo tensei then we have a new villain in Madara since he isn't going to be losing to the kages.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He doesn't have one right now but Kishi is setting it up so that he will have one if he sees Kabuto kill his brother.
> 
> Also if Kabuto is killed and edo tensei then we have a new villain in Madara since he isn't going to be losing to the kages.



How do you know Kishi is setting that up? You know that its been set up for Naruto vs Sasuke. How can Kabuto kill Itachi now since he is undead?

Sasuke vs Naruto is coming why doesn't everyone want that instead of Sasuke vs Kabuto? Is it because Naruto will beat Sasuke if they fought and wanted Sasuke have a win battle?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> How do you know Kishi is setting that up? You know that its been set up for Naruto vs Sasuke. How can Kabuto kill Itachi now since he is undead?
> 
> Sasuke vs Naruto is coming why doesn't everyone want that instead of Sasuke vs Kabuto? Is it because Naruto will beat Sasuke if they fought and wanted Sasuke have a win battle?


It's pretty obvious that he's setting it up right now. Kabuto probably has his own way to deal with Itachi when he shows up.

Naruto vs Sasuke isn't going to be for a long time.

Naruto is busy with Tobi so he's obviously not going to be fighting Kabuto or Madara so that leaves Itachi and Sasuke.

I'm 100% sure Itachi isn't going to be beating him so that leaves Sasuke to do it.

Nah I'm just using logic here, and for all you know it could end up as a tie in the end.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke vs Naruto is coming why doesn't everyone want that instead of Sasuke vs Kabuto? Is it because Naruto will beat Sasuke if they fought and wanted Sasuke have a win battle?


Kishimoto said _if_ a big _if_ Naruto vs Sasuke happens it will be one of the last events in the story and he also said Sasuke has some chapters to tell so most likely he will receive some fights before go for Naruto.

I wouldn't be surprised if that not happen. The last thing I wanna see is Team 7 (Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura) vs Final Villain.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's pretty obvious that he's setting it up right now. Kabuto probably has his own way to deal with Itachi when he shows up.
> 
> *Naruto vs Sasuke isn't going to be for a long time.*
> 
> ...



The battle between Tobi and Naruto would interuppeted when Sasuke appears.

You say this and that Naruto vs Sasuke won't be for a long time after all that speech about Sasuke wanting to kill Naruto and this and that. You say its too soon for them to fight?



> Kishimoto said if a big if Naruto vs Sasuke happens it will be one of the last events in the story and he also said Sasuke has some chapters to tell so most likely he will receive some fights before go for Naruto.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that not happen. The last thing I wanna see is Team 7 (Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura) vs Final Villain.



Thats too much spoiling the whole story.

When did Kishi say that Sasuke will be receiving fights before fighting Naruto? Sasuke is just rival of the main character, nothing more.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The battle between Tobi and Naruto would interuppeted when Sasuke appears.
> 
> You say this and that Naruto vs Sasuke won't be for a long time after all that speech about Sasuke wanting to kill Naruto and this and that. You say its too soon for them to fight?
> 
> ...


Sasuke is following Itachi who went in the opposite direction of where Naruto/Bee are there's no way he's going to run into them.

That was before Sasuke saw his Brother which is more important to him then fighting Naruto.

He doesn't need to state it when it should be obvious Sasuke will be getting fights before he fights Naruto.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly I dont want Naruto vs Sasuke to come. They have to have full control of there powers first

Sasuke has to master the EMS

Naruto has to master him and Kyuubi working together past the 5 minute limit.

And they have to be in full condition.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Sasuke is following Itachi who went in the opposite direction of where Naruto/Bee are there's no way he's going to run into them.
> 
> That was before Sasuke saw his Brother which is more important to him then fighting Naruto.
> 
> He doesn't need to state it when it should be obvious Sasuke will be getting fights before he fights Naruto.



Sasuke will get back to where he has to go where Naruto is after Itachi will do something to make Sasuke lose track of him. Itachi wouldn't want Sasuke to get involved in his mission while he has to deal with Naruto first.

More important than fight Naruto? Itachi will say something that "Sasuke you too have to focus on fighting Naruto besides me".

Obvious because it hasn't been shown yet. Sasuke getting fights before Naruto doesn't have to be that way, Sasuke fought Naruto after getting out from that seal bucket.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The battle between Tobi and Naruto would interuppeted when Sasuke appears.


What makes you think Sasuke'll leave Itachi alone now?



> You say this and that Naruto vs Sasuke won't be for a long time after all that speech about Sasuke wanting to kill Naruto and this and that. You say its too soon for them to fight?



>Believes the manga will continue to the point we'll get another arc or two
>Wants Naruto and Sasuke to fight soon, when Kishi said it'll be one of the last things

You're contradicting yourself.



> Sasuke will get back to where he has to go where Naruto is after Itachi will do something to make Sasuke lose track of him.


If that happens, Sasuke might chase after him again. That could happen too.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Honestly I dont want Naruto vs Sasuke to come. They have to have full control of there powers first
> 
> Sasuke has to master the EMS
> 
> ...



Sasuke seemed to already mastered EMS with all the Sasunoo he has been using.

Naruto can try it again and might have a longer time limit.

Full condition is no excuse in real battle.

Naruto should be powered back up after given by 5 Bijuu's chakra's



Gamma Akutabi said:


> What makes you think Sasuke'll leave Itachi alone now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told you Itachi will use Genjutsu to make Sasuke lose track of him.

Kishi said this and that what you expected didn't happen along with Kakashi's year and Sakura's heroine year.

Sasuke can't chase after Itachi after losing him.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The battle between Tobi and Naruto would interuppeted when Sasuke appears.
> 
> You say this and that Naruto vs Sasuke won't be for a long time after all that speech about Sasuke wanting to kill Naruto and this and that. You say its too soon for them to fight?
> 
> ...



Matrix XZ could you lose any more credibility? 

The point in bold would be an assessment one would make if they've slept through half of the story.

I wasn't aware "Rival characters get their own arcs"


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Tobi is a better master of genjutsu than Itachi, given his feats. Yet Kabuto was only worried about his Rinnegan.
> 
> Itachi has a chance of failure, Gabe.



i dont care for itachi but i know how kishi is with him tobi had to hide things from him if not tobi said he would be dead.i would agree with you if kishi did not treat itachi like minato as great ninjas who dont get beat that often. even when minato told naruto tobi saw through everything everyone thought minato was beaten bad but when he saw the flash back we saw minato being great and outclassing tobi. i expect the same with itachi he will accomplish what he told naruto as what naruto said he would by saving sasuke.
forgot to mention kabuto was not afraid of tobi because he had madara. but i think it will be either itachi vs kabuto or sasuke and itachi vs kabuto while madara continues to fight the kages. because if he would to summon madara i agree iatchi even with sasuke would be no match for madara since he is a hybrid with shiodais cell t=and the uchiha bros have no senju in them.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke will get back to where he has to go where Naruto is after Itachi will do something to make Sasuke lose track of him. Itachi wouldn't want Sasuke to get involved in his mission while he has to deal with Naruto first.
> 
> More important than fight Naruto? Itachi will say something that "Sasuke you too have to focus on fighting Naruto besides me".
> 
> Obvious because it hasn't been shown yet. Sasuke getting fights before Naruto doesn't have to be that way, Sasuke fought Naruto after getting out from that seal bucket.


He won't and there's nothing Itachi can do to stop Sasuke he has inferior eyes.

Too Sasuke, Itachi is the most important thing right now Sasuke isn't going to listen too what Itachi says.

It will there's no way Sasuke and Naruto are going to have there fight during this arc.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 5, 2012)

Get ready KAKASHI10 early release crack theory: 

1-Tsunade and Madara talk more.
2-Tsunade charge to fight Madara.
3-Tsunade thinks and talks about Naruto. and might be even some flash backs of either Naruto and Tsunade or Tsunade and the1.
4- Back to tobi and Naruto
5- Something BIG about Kabuto. 
Someone signature this shit ^


----------



## Bringer (Mar 5, 2012)

*@Kakashi10*

NO!!!! NO OFF PANEL!!!! HOW DARE YOU PUT SUCH THOUGHTS IN MY HEAD


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2012)

i remember this fanart from like 2008, i wonder if the autor actually predicted the future


----------



## Doge (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsunade dies.


Or:

Tsunade wins after the unoriginal screaming, yelling, and use of "will of fire"  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Which won't happen.  Trust me, Kishi wouldn't troll Madara that hard.  Maybe the edo kages, but not Madara.  Hopefully he'll try to make the manga different than every other storyline in existence.  Heck, my baseball coach said we had more will than the opponent, which I believed.  So did everyone on the team...until they beat us 21-0 as always.

Anywho, Tsunade dies.


----------



## 我爱罗 of the desert (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsunade summons her boss slug and then absorbs all of its chakra and transforms into SSJ3 Tsunade. Her strength is so unbelievable that she managed to crush a few ribcage of that Susannoo. Finally she performed a hidden medical Justus exclusive only to a Senju FEMALE, it surprised Madara big time and caused him temporary blindness. 
However just when she was about to deliver the killer blow and ready to seal him, Madara performed a Chibaku Tensei that's several order of magnitudes bigger than Nagato's.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 6, 2012)

I predict the same fate for Tsunade as all other women in this manga. Either killed, or being saved.


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 6, 2012)

I predict and I hope that for once, we will see Tsunade going all out.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably Tsunade vs Madara will last only one chapter. Tsunade better show something epic while she is in the spotlight 

Or maybe some Mito flashbacks :33


----------



## Mofo (Mar 6, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Matrix XZ could you lose any more credibility?
> 
> The point in bold would be an assessment one would make if they've slept through half of the story.
> 
> I wasn't aware "Rival characters get their own arcs"



He is right, if anything it's getting clearer as time goes by. 
There is only one main character.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Mar 6, 2012)

I preditict more Itachi Sasuke talking and Tsunade losing.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 6, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Get ready KAKASHI10 early release crack theory:
> 
> 1-Tsunade and Madara talk more.
> 2-Tsunade charge to fight Madara.
> ...



Ugh, what is this piece of shit?

Uchihas are in the next chapter, sorri boy.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Mar 6, 2012)

Madara will attack Tsunade and thinks that he killed her. She will then shunshin back into the panel and kick him and says stuff like "I told you not to underestimate me". Madara will say shit like "Not bad, probably you are not as weak as other Senjus/women/whatever". Then Madara will attack her again before we switch to Itachi/Sasuke again. Last panel will be Kabuto saying something shocking/funny/weird.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 6, 2012)

tsunade and raikage get hit by lightning and go unconscious, in tsunades mind she is greated by every senju including hashi and tobir. they tell her that her senju power was mostly cut of because of a certain moment, then 'flashback' and now they talk and give her senju power and a new outfit. raikage wakes up with new power from natural lightning and goes V3 mode, he then heals his arm with raiton manipulation and forms 2 giant raiton swords.


----------



## motto (Mar 6, 2012)

lain2501 said:


> I predict and I hope that for once, we will see Tsunade going all out.



I'm having very dirty thoughts right now!


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsunade  kick Madara's a$$ 



KAKASHI10 said:


> Get ready KAKASHI10 early release crack theory:
> 
> 1-Tsunade and Madara talk more.
> 2-Tsunade charge to fight Madara.
> ...


I hope a flashback about Tsunade and Mito


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

Middle finger to both Naruto and Sasuke. The only thing that matters is Edo Madara, using the powers of the Six Paths.

Let's see more of Rikudou's Godly powers. Tsunade, Onoki, Gaara, Mei and A, you're all going down. 

Can't wait to have a Rinnegan version of my current avatar.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Middle finger to both Naruto and Sasuke. The only thing that matters is Edo Madara, using the powers of the Six Paths.
> 
> Let's see more of Rikudou's Godly powers. Tsunade, Onoki, Gaara, Mei and A, you're all going down.
> 
> Can't wait to have a Rinnegan version of my current avatar.



i hear and see rennigan powers but all i see with each appearance is him waving his wood at us


----------



## vered (Mar 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Middle finger to both Naruto and Sasuke. The only thing that matters is Edo Madara, using the powers of the Six Paths.
> 
> Let's see more of Rikudou's Godly powers. Tsunade, Onoki, Gaara, Mei and A, you're all going down.
> 
> Can't wait to have a Rinnegan version of my current avatar.



This.its about time for Madara to start using his Rinnegan powers instead of playing around.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> i hear and see rennigan powers but all i see with each appearance is him waving his wood at us



Madara is testing his powers, not even taking these guys seriously. Never thought I would become such a huge Uchiha Madara fan. But like, it's whatever:

Gotta support DAT Rinnegan. 



vered said:


> This.its about time for Madara to start using his Rinnegan powers instead of playing around.



Indeed.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Middle finger to both Naruto and Sasuke. The only thing that matters is Edo Madara, using the powers of the Six Paths.
> 
> Let's see more of Rikudou's Godly powers. Tsunade, Onoki, Gaara, Mei and A, you're all going down.
> 
> Can't wait to have a Rinnegan version of my current avatar.



Honestly I wonder whether this reversing time power of Madara's EMS is really true or not. I hope to see that in the manga for real with his Rinnegan like you, but being spoiled by CC2 OAV before the manga is very weird. I read Kishi had been consulted when they were making the game though. 

I also want to know the name of the jutsu that was similar to Chibaku Tensei, because making asteroids appear juste like that on demands, omg :|


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara is testing his powers, not even taking these guys seriously. Never thought I would become such a huge Uchiha Madara fan. But like, it's whatever:
> 
> Gotta support DAT Rinnegan.



Klue, i respect you but from what i have seen, the only thing youv been supporting with each appearance of madara is madara's wood.


----------



## Mister (Mar 6, 2012)

Sakura needs to "grow up". So I'm betting we'll get connotations of Tsunade's eventual death this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> Klue, i respect you but from what i have seen, the only thing youv been supporting with each appearance of madara is madara's wood.



Well, you know... Can't help but respect the brother's wood. 

Shit is massive. 

Even Mei expressed awe over its size.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Well, you know... Can't help but *respect *the brother's wood.
> 
> Shit is massive.


that's a weird choice of words 



> Even Mei commented on its size.


mie likes all uchiha


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Honestly I wonder whether this reversing time power of Madara's EMS is really true or not. I hope to see that in the manga for real with his Rinnegan like you, but being spoiled by CC2 OAV before the manga is very weird. I read Kishi had been consulted when they were making the game though.



Yeah, I pointed out my desire to see his left and right Mangekyou powers a few post back. Like you, I'm expecting something along the lines of what was shown in the latest Naruto Storm game.

Something different from what we've seen from the other Mangekyou users to this point. Yes, that would do just fine.



cell47 said:


> I also want to know the name of the jutsu that was similar to Chibaku Tensei, because making asteroids appear juste like that on demands, omg :|



Eh!

Probably Banshou Tenin amplified by Susanoo. I'm not expecting anything more than that, really.

Awesome, regardless.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 6, 2012)

I predict the first few pages just being a "flashback" of this chapters ending. I dont know why Kishi does that shit but its getting on my nerves<<


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

Found some spoilers.....one of the lines confuse me.

And finding spoilers that you know is fake is fun. Spoilers dont come out this early.

係留ロープは、血液を描画する
4ナメクジが表示されます
スポットは微笑んで、手のシールを作る
スポットと係留ロープの貿易が吹く
イタチが表示されているヘルメットは笑う
スラッグモードを有効にする

......looking threw google to find some spoilers that you know is fake...................



Edit: Weasel helmet? Does the creator of these spoiler think Itachi is getting some armor


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 6, 2012)

I predict Madara insulting Tsunade more.

And Sasuke and Itachi will meet Kabuto, and whats that, suddenly there appear some shadows in front of Kabuto....who will protect him now? Wait....shadow=kage....does that mean?!?!


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2012)

Prediction-  Tsunade's best efforts are useless, and Sasuke is still following Itachi...



BringerOfChaos said:


> Found some spoilers.....one of the lines confuse me.
> 
> And finding spoilers that you know is fake is fun. Spoilers dont come out this early.
> 
> ...



Some crap about Tsunade and Slug mode, and Madara using hand seal, and Itachi's helmet....


----------



## Marsala (Mar 6, 2012)

Kabuto means helmet. Not that I believe those spoilers yet or anything.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 6, 2012)

It turns out that Tsunade pronoucned 'will of fire' wrong and she meant 'Wheel of fire' which is a game show in which the contestant dies by being thrown into a wheel of fire if he gets a question wrong

Tsunade: Who won the fight at the VOTE? 

Madara:....

Tsunade: Thirteen seconds till...

Madara:..... Hashirama....

Tsunade: Correct! Next question, who was the first Hokage and who did he compete with?

Madara:  Stop it!

Tsunade: Whatever do you mean 

Madara:... Hashirama....

Tsunade: Your good! Final question! Who's stronger, Hashirama or Madara?

Madara.... 

Tsunade: Ten seconds left...

Madara: 

Tsunade: Times up, u dead son 

Onoki


----------



## atenzor (Mar 6, 2012)

where are my spoilers


Link removed



*Spoiler*: __ 



577.火の意志

「火の意志」はもともとうちは一族の理念
木ノ葉創設時、柱間が里長になるのと引き換えにこれを木ノ葉の理念にした
正確には「火を守る意志」で、うちは一族が一族を守るための意志のこと
木ノ葉が出来てからは里の大切なものを者を守る意志として拡大解釈された

綱手がマダラのそれを民族主義に固執した旧態依然の過去の遺物だと批判
柱間から伝わる「火の意志」は木ノ葉の灯を守る意志であり
今では忍連合軍全体を守るための意志であると語る
マダラは反論、忍連合軍は五大国と鉄の国だけの共同体でしかない
利権に執着しその外部　小国や少数民族を食い物にすることで「守る」ことしか出来ていない、と
「月の眼計画」は食い物にされてきた者も食い物にしてきた者も同等に扱い
全てを等しく守るための計画

オオノキが反論、人々の意志を食い物にして自らの意志を守ろうとしているようにしか思えない
守るべきは大切なものの意志
奇しくもマダラの出現で、その対象が忍び五大国をはじめとする各隠れ里まで拡がった
うちは一族から始まりここまで育った意志をお前は捨てるつもりか、と
その意志を完全にすること、その完全なる意志に相応しい肉体を手に入れることが必要だとマダラ

柱間の力を手に入れたのはその為、そして右の胸にあるミトの顔を見せる
千手とうずまきの血を引きながら弱々しい医療忍術の開発しか出来なかった綱手は
マダラにとっては相手にするまでもない凡才だという
「医療忍術」とやらは陽遁の理論を応用したに過ぎない
綱手に「能力も理念も劣化した形でしか継承出来なかった　余りにも弱々?」

雷影が話の途中で突撃、スサノオがガードするが連続で拳を叩き込んでスサノオを崩れかける
雷影が離れる時にスサノオに捕まるが、それは水影の沸遁影分身
スサノオの手が溶け、雷影が後ろから更に一撃を食らわし吹っ飛ばす
隕石まで飛ばされて岩にめりこみ、オオノキが隕石を使って土遁・岩盤抑
岩に拘束されたマダラに溶遁・溶怪多雨＋我愛羅の大砂豪雨
マダラ「やるな　しかしどいつもこいつも詰め込みが甘?」
砂の大粒の玉のなかに綱手が入っていてフルスイングで隕石ごと破壊するパンチ

綱手「誰が弱々しいって？」


----------



## lathia (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Where did you get that? That sounds so boring that it might be accurate.

Okay that is lulz. Mito's right breast and Madara's balls? Damn Google translate, you never disappoint.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 6, 2012)

綱手は彼女の完全な強さを使用して、マダラはジャンプさせる地面を打ち破り、
高速スピードでマダラで綱手がスローされます
マダラは彼女を離れて打つ
秒水影が我愛羅の砂から抜け出し、ムウ密封された半分を探します
サスケがイタチは彼に答えることをまたは他の彼はトビが言ったこと信じられないだろうが求められ、彼は攻撃を強制されます
イタチは答えません。
サスケは怒ると、多くの天照手裏剣を撃つ


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2012)

X Drake said:


> Any form of narrative can have more than one protagonist. I'm not talking about secondary protagonists either. The archetypal burdens a Shounen protagonist must bear is often shared by several characters.
> 
> Uzumaki Naruto may be the *eponymous* hero, but Sasuke's importance certainly rivals Naruto's as the anti-hero. Light and Dark; Senju and Uchiha. A recurring philosophy of Shippuden.
> 
> As for tomorrow's chapter: Please validate Tsunade's existence, Kishimoto.



i see sasuke more as a anti- villain then anti-hero

but who cares at the end didn't kishi say in the current interview naruto and sasuke or opposites of each other or something like that or that he wrights of one with the other in the mind. naruto is the main character who will probably be on top of the ninja world in the end with sasuke not far behind.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 6, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> 綱手は彼女の完全な強さを使用して、マダラはジャンプさせる地面を打ち破り、
> 高速スピードでマダラで綱手がスローされます
> マダラは彼女を離れて打つ
> 秒水影が我愛羅の砂から抜け出し、ムウ密封された半分を探します
> ...



If this is true I will walk all the wa from England to Japan just so I can give Kishi a slap, and then break all of his fingers before coming back.

It will be a JOKE if Tsunade doesn't show some cool feats.

I'd like to see her crack susano'o - maybe her strength + Mei's acid can break it completely?

Some epic reflex feats would be great, same with taijutsu and a some offensive ninjutsu.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

Its fake.

It says Madara beated her away[Damn google translate]

It should at least say Spot beated her away.

Fake. Though the one I found is worse because it shows Kishi might not let us down.[Well me anyway.]


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2012)

i expect that spoiler to have a similar thing to the real one madara beats tsunade


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i expect that spoiler to have a similar thing to the real one madara beats tsunade



Heh, that's all but guaranteed unless it's off-paneled.


----------



## Summers (Mar 6, 2012)

Last chapter had to much Uchiha, not enough set-up has been done to see Tsunade doing anything, they will have to get their asses beat more, Tsunade heals, and ends the chapter  preparing a Jutsu or with a more descriptive boast, maybe some gambling drunk talk.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

No Will of Fire bull shit. Let Madara rape, with his Rinnegan. I'm tired of waiting. Time to see the extent of his ocular powers.

Rikudou's powers.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 6, 2012)

:sanji

Time for this week's chapter

Didn't do one for last week even though I knew it was gonna happen 

:sanji 


Title:577 

A Flash of Lightning

[Tsunade goes on to talk about the WoF]

Tsunade:My grandfather defeated not through sheer power, but from his Will of Fire! Madara I am planning on defeating you the same way!

Madara:....

Tsunade:The Will of Konoha, the power that keeps us in union, the power to defeat any foe no matter how strong they seem. THIS is the WILL OF FIRE!

Madara:...You done talking bitch? You speak of the Will of Fire as if you know what it really is! The very same WoF you are preaching about, the same WoF that Konoha now follows, the same Will that Harishama "defeated" me. THE WILL OF FIRE WAS MY CREATION!

Tsunade & Kages:!!!!!

Tsunade: Impossible....I've now lost my confidence...we are going to die today...

[Raikage Smacks Tsunade across the battlefield]

Raikage: SHUT UP When you have a Raikage on your side NOTHING can defeat us!

[Ei enters a new mode by the sheer anger he got from Tsunade's pussieness, V3!]

Other Kages  & Madara:!!!!

Madara: I must stop him before he defeats me! This man is the Raikage!

[Madara charges at Ei, but Ei blitz the shit out of him]

Onoki: He just blitz Madara! 

Mei: He sure looked sexy <3

Gaara: I'm not ready to be called a kage....

[Tsunade is on the floor unconscious]

Ei: Time to end this bitch ass friend! 

[Ei grabs Madara's head and snaps his neck, the snap was so powerful that Edo Tensei can't revive him]

Ei: This weakling wasn't worth my time...I'll leave the Fodder Kabumuu for yah bitches. I'm going to stop the imposter Madara!

[Ei charges up and disappears with a lightening bolt striking the ground]

[The Kages are happy that they lived through the fight and saw Ei use 25% of his power]

[Scene changes to Naruto  & Tobi]

Tobi: I'm going to seal the kyubbi and Eight tails! 

Naruto: No...no you're not!

[Naruto enters Rikudo Sennin Mode and prepares his most powerful attack in the manga's history]

Naruto:I've been dying to try this out! You seem like the opponent that can handle this next move!

Tobi:!!! I must not get hit by that attack! I'll surely die even if I try to block it with Gedo! It would destroy us both in one hit!

[Naruto releases an enormous amount of chakra, so incredibly huge that everything around is destroyed!]

Naruto: PREPARE TO DIE TOBI! 

RASENGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[Just before the Rasengan is about to hit Tobi & Gedo, Ei shows up and gets hit by the attack instead!]

Naruto & Tobi:!!!!!!!

Tobi: HAHAHA THAT FOOL SHOWED UP AND GOT HIT BY YOUR ULTIMATE ATTACK! 

Naruto:....I killed the Grandpa Raikage! 

[A shadow is seen through the smoke. Its Ei!]

Ei: Bitch please that shit felt like a water ballon! Now Fake Madara time to die like the Other one!

Tobi:....I'm fucked (In his mind)

Chapter Ends

Next Week: Ei finally is going to unleash 26% of his power!


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Time for Naruto to crack that mask.

Jiriaya and Oro will be shown  in a flash back of tsundae.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is my chapter.

*Tsunade makes a handseal*

Tsunade: Lets end this. MY WILL OF FIRE WILL DEFEAT YOU!

Madara: She is focusing her chakara for something big!

Tsunade: CHAKARA AURA DOME!

*A huge aura of green chakara consumes everyone but Madara. After the technique ends Tsunade is panting*

A: ARGHHHH

*A right hand grows back*

Onoki: My back feels better

Mei: My chakara is fully replenished

Gaara:.......

Tsunade: That is my ultimate healing technique. Now I am to tired to fight. Kages please finish this fight now.


Me:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2012)

More 5 Kages vs Madara mixed with probably the remaining Taka members reuniting and Sasuke & Itachi arriving to where Kabuto is.

I also predict that next week's chapter we should be getting some color pages, it's been 10 chapters since the last time we had them back in December. I just think it is due time for the next one.



Luiz said:


> This arc feels pretty long. How many chapters has it been?
> 
> Not complaining, I'm just a bit amazed.



61 chapters so far, with this upcoming one it'll be 62. It started in 515.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsunade gets the crap beaten out of her. Ei steps in. We get the Will of Lightning or something stupid like that. Talk of pairing fodder ensues. 

Oonoki stood up against Madara, gave a big speech, and seemed about to actually do something. Nothing came of it. I'm not really sure what to expect of Tsunade, judging from what happened to him...


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 6, 2012)

To hell with Tsunade.

Get back to Tobi. Kishi has dragged out the mask/identity reveal long enough. It's just annoying now.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing prediction, so many sig worthy quotes.


----------



## Summers (Mar 6, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> :sanji
> 
> 
> [Naruto enters Rikudo Sennin Mode and prepares his most powerful attack in the manga's history]
> ...


Good lord that makes me angry because something like that will happen. Tobi will be defeated with a Rasengan.

Oh and LMFAO.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





OneHitKill said:


> :sanji
> 
> Time for this week's chapter
> 
> ...










probably the most accurate prediction yet


----------



## Summers (Mar 6, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> To hell with Tsunade.
> 
> Get back to Tobi. Kishi has dragged out the mask/identity reveal long enough. It's just annoying now.



I honestly believe he is no-one, and that he has recently removed his face. Leaving nothing but a blank like in one of those japans horror movies.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Will of Fire 577.

"The will of fire" is out of the family linen originally
Konoha was the philosophy of this in exchange for founding Konoha, and the village has long become the pillars
In "will protect the fire" to be exact, for the will of that clan to protect the family
Can be from Konoha has been broadly interpreted as will protect the important things in the village who

Criticized as outdated relic of the past but Tsunade has to stick to it of Madara nationalism
Handed down from between the pillars "will of fire" is the will to protect the light of Konoha
Speak now it is the will of the coalition forces to protect the entire Shinobi
Madara rebuttal, the Allies shinobi is not only a community of only five major powers and the Iron Country
And not been able to exploit that small country and its external minority interests to stick to "protect" only thing
"Eye of the Moon plan" will treat equally those who have preyed on a person who has been ripped off
Plan to protect all equally

I do not think that Oonoki rebuttal, for only trying to protect the will of their own at the expense of the will of the people
Important thing to observe is the will of
With the advent of Madara, that has spread to the target that each Kakurezato starting with the Big Five Shinobi miraculously
And of which you, will you going to throw away the clan grew up begins here
Madara will need to be completely that, to get the body that will be appropriate to its full

I got the strength of the pillars show the face of the Mito is located in the right breast and, for that
Tsunade could only feeble development of medical ninjutsu while pulling the blood of the Senju and the spiral is
Madara for mediocrity that I do not even deal with
The alleged "medical ninjutsu" is not only the application of the theory of positive Myongjigeogari
"Too weak only in the form of inheritance could not be degraded our ability linens ..." to Tsunade

Make the Susanoo in break Tatakikon the fist in a row in the middle of a story, the Raikage assault, but the guard Susano
But when caught by Susano Raikage leaves, boiling it 遁影 alter ego of the Mizukage
Susanoo hand melts, shadow lightning blow out further Kurawashi a blow from behind
Merikomi are skipped until the meteorite to rock, rock-Release: Sat depression using the meteorite Oonoki
Daisuna of heavy rain Gaara + τ-溶遁 溶怪 Madara was arrested on a rock
"This guy is always sweet stuffing etc. But I also do ..." Madara
Punch in full swing to destroy each meteorite contains Tsunade have large grain of sand Some of the balls

Tsunade "Who is weak Shii What?"




I was honestly surprised at how true this can sound, but that last part is


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Tsunade gets the crap beaten out of her. Ei steps in. We get the Will of Lightning or something stupid like that. Talk of pairing fodder ensues.
> 
> Oonoki stood up against Madara, gave a big speech, and seemed about to actually do something. Nothing came of it. I'm not really sure what to expect of Tsunade, judging from what happened to him...



Lol at "Will of Lightning." 

Kishi already released the "Will of Stone," so why the fudge not?


----------



## Summers (Mar 6, 2012)

I predict whether this chap goes good or bad for Tsunade LB and TsuFan-Co will get banned...by request.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

The will of stone sounds right,

The will of fire sounds right

Heck I would even settle for the will of wind


But will of water and lightning? HELL NO!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

This chapter is probably the most anticipated chapter for a Tsunade fan, ever. At best, I think they can only hope for one truly epic-highlight moment before Madara counter attacks.

Hopefully, it'll be a cliffhanger moment, giving them an entire week to gloat.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2012)

looks like itachi is playing the naurto role here at the start of the war when he was trying to get past some one to get to the fighting, funny. i think itachi will use a clone to trick sasuke into not following him. and more kages we got the will of stone a couple chapters ago, the will of fire last chapter this one maybe the will of lightning as others said,  the will of water by mei, or will or sand.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2012)

chapter starts:

tsunade: dont underestimate the will of fire
*madara wastes no time*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zYe3s8ib9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Mar 6, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> [sp]:sanji
> 
> Time for this week's chapter
> 
> ...







LMFAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yo i laughed so hard that i triggered my Asthma.

Your One Funny Guy! +Reps!!


----------



## Talis (Mar 6, 2012)

Tobi uses Gedo Mazou to kill Naruto, Madara uses Gedo Mazou as well at the right time, right before the Gezo Mazou hits Naruto it vanishes and goes to Madara's place, talking about plot shield lol.


----------



## bleakwinter (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsunade is going to rock Madara's shit really hard. Hope you Tsunade-haters all know that...


----------



## Kwar (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmmmmm I thought about it real long and hard, a very difficult prediction to make, but I finally came to the conclusion that Tsunade will get 1 shotted and shit on.-JEBUS(Bitch almost died to Pain, wtf she gona do!??! heal him???)


----------



## Bringer (Mar 6, 2012)

*@Kwar*

She is going to heal him to death


----------



## Kek (Mar 6, 2012)

I wonder how Kishi will have Naruto save the Kages next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2012)

tsunade reveals her ultimate jutsu she learned from jiriaya rasengan


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 6, 2012)

This week:

We go back to Tobi 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Monna (Mar 6, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> This week:
> 
> We go back to Tobi
> 
> [sp][/sp]


That would be cool. I wonder if he'll fight with Gedou Mazo


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 6, 2012)

People better stop underestimating Tsunade. She's going to blow minds if Kishi focuses on her location.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 6, 2012)

tsunade shows that not only can she heal ninja, but she can unheal ninja. she then unheals madara back in time to after he fought hashirama. that will prove how she surpassed hashirama in medical ninjutsu. by unhealing


----------



## SonicTron (Mar 7, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> tsunade shows that not only can she heal ninja, but she can unheal ninja. she then unheals madara back in time to after he fought hashirama. that will prove how she surpassed hashirama in medical ninjutsu. by unhealing



So we find out that Tsunade actually inherited the capability to use space-time ninjutsu, which in this case allows her to bring back former wounds on her opponents.


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2012)

She releases her seal, turns into an old hag, and kills Madara's boner.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay within this hour is the truth.

Does Kishi troll Tsunade or not. Only spoilers will tell


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 7, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> So we find out that Tsunade actually inherited the capability to use space-time ninjutsu, which in this case allows her to bring back former wounds on her opponents.



yes, this would actually boost her from queen of the fodders ( title for strongest non combat ninja, white zetsu is 2nd) to high tier. she needs feats like this to maintain the legacy's of the hokages hashirama, tobirama, hiruzen, minato, herself and itachi the 6th hokage


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> People better stop underestimating Tsunade. She's going to blow minds if Kishi focuses on her location.



She'll have her moment, but I'll be damned if she pulls out a win.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Kek said:


> She releases her seal, turns into an old hag, and kills Madara's boner.



If she has the ability to kill even Senju wood that would place her well above Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Okay within this hour is the truth.
> 
> Does Kishi troll Tsunade or not. Only spoilers will tell



Even if she does people will find a way to hate that.

Tsunade gets trolled:

" I knew it she is fucking weak! She can only heal remove her already!"

She kick asses:

"This is bullshit come on! Tsunade beating one of the strongest guys in the manga?! Kishi cant write! Oh and this only make it worse if Tsunade can fight like that and yet allowed Nagato to do what he did in the village, wose Kave ever!"


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Even if she does people will find a way to hate that.
> 
> Tsunade gets trolled:
> 
> ...


News just in: Bashing women isn't fashionable anymore.
[sp]21st century [/sp]


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 7, 2012)

I predict the chapter will be mostly Tsunade and the other Kage vs. Madara and end with Itachi and Sasuke reaching Kabuto's general location.


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 7, 2012)

Quick, to NF for a translation! 




> N A R U T O 577 No.
> 
> インターネットから降りると、ベッドに行く！
> 
> ナルトはまだ午前中にここになります！


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I predict the chapter will be mostly Tsunade and the other Kage vs. Madara and end with Itachi and Sasuke reaching Kabuto's general location.



Something tells me that Kishi will ignore the Uchiha brothers completely this week and focus on Tsunade/Hashirama and Madara.

Or so I hope.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> News just in: Bashing women isn't fashionable anymore.
> [sp]21st century [/sp]



Not saying I will do that, but haters will.

I would personally like Tsunade to kick Madara's ass if that wouldnt depower Kabuto.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade can use the power of the 8th gate without dying.... WOWO!!!!!


I'm joking, by the way, just a prediction.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Whats with you and Kabuto already.

You do know if Sasuke kills Kabuto before releasing edo tensei it wont count as his power anymore right?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Not saying I will do that, but haters will.
> 
> I would personally like Tsunade to kick Madara's ass if that wouldnt depower Kabuto.


You and I are on the same page then.





spiritmight said:


> Quick, to NF for a translation!


>N A R U T O 577 No.
NARUTO #577

>インターネットから降りると、ベッドに行く！
When you get off from the Internet, go to bed!

>ナルトはまだ午前中にここになります！ 
Naruto is still here in the morning!

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

For Tsunade's big power-up, I'm rooting for something along the lines of a prediction within this very thread.

A slug mode transformation that constantly regenerates her wounds and disintegrate the wounds of her enemies upon contact.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 7, 2012)

she's not getting a power up, the only thing she's going to get is a beating loool


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Whats with you and Kabuto already.
> 
> You do know if Sasuke kills Kabuto before releasing edo tensei it wont count as his power anymore right?



Umm, why?

He was the one that used the jutsu.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

If no one cares then why bring it up that its Kabuto power? 

Okay maybe I should have never said it was not his power.

How about this.

You believe it is apart of his power and I believe other wise 

problem solved.

*@Klue*

Thats like saying summons count as power. 

Example

*Tsunade summons Katsuyu*

*Tsunade dies from enemy*

*Katsuyu kills that enemy*

Does Tsunade win because Katsuyu is apart of her power?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> she's not getting a power up, the only thing she's going to get is a beating loool


I for one welcome our new Madara-beating overlords. I would like to remind them that as a loyal forum member I will be helpful in rounding others up to work in their underground sugar caves.





BringerOfChaos said:


> If no one cares then why bring it up that its Kabuto power?
> 
> Okay maybe I should have never said it was not his power.
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to post a 'look at the fucks i give' image atm, but I will refrain.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Chaos edo tensei is part of Kabuto's power like it or not, deal with it. Sasuke isnt killing Kabuto, but even if Itachi or Sasuke would kill him (they wont at least not in their first fight with him) wouldnt be without ending edo tensei.



BringerOfChaos said:


> If no one cares then why bring it up that its Kabuto power?
> 
> Okay maybe I should have never said it was not his power.
> 
> ...



Summons are part of the summoner power, I think it was even explicitilly said in chunnin exams or something, seriously 

Hatters gonna hate.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually I am hoping for Kabuto to rape Itachi.

I dont want Edo tensei to end and I dont want Kabuto to die. I do want Itachi to go away now or Kabuto to gain control of Itachi.

But I dont believe that summons or edo tensei counts as someone power. What if the technique is not activated. Where is that power now?

Though hopefully Kabuto pulls Konan,Kisame,and Jiraiya out of no where and destroys Itachi with his edo tensei power.



Orochibuto said:


> Summons are part of the summoner power, I think it was even explicitilly said in chunnin exams or something, seriously
> 
> Hatters gonna hate.



So lets just say and this is just a example because I want Kabuto live but its just an example.

*IF* Kabuto dies but edo Madara is still out there. Would edo madara still count as Kabuto power even though Kabuto dead?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Actually I am hoping for Kabuto to rape Itachi.
> 
> I dont want Edo tensei to end and I dont want Kabuto to die. I do want Itachi to go away now or Kabuto to gain control of Itachi.
> 
> ...



So you dont think it counts as your power yet you just called it like that? 

Summons and specifically edo tensei as they are forced to obey you are part of your power. What if the technique is not activated?

Well it was simply not used, doesnt mean isnt part of your power. Thats like saying that if someone beats Naruto and he doesnt use Bijuu Dama "where is that power now?" if he doesnt use it, is just that. In any way or form deny it as part of your power.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> But I dont believe that summons or edo tensei counts as someone power. What if the technique is not activated. Where is that power now?


My computer has four cores and I hardly ever use all of it. You imply that because I don't use 100% of my cpu all the time that my machine isn't powerful. That's absurd.




> Actually I am hoping for Kabuto to rape Itachi.
> 
> I dont want Edo tensei to end and I dont want Kabuto to die. I do want Itachi to go away now or Kabuto to gain control of Itachi.
> 
> Though hopefully Kabuto pulls Konan,Kisame,and Jiraiya out of no where and destroys Itachi with his edo tensei power.


Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

By that logic everyone in Konoha that listens to Tsunade is Tsunade power?

Ill take it


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

well madara can break also from edo control maybe, wouldn't be surprised, just like itachi.

then, it will be interesting what happens and how they stop him


----------



## Frawstbite (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *IF* Kabuto dies but edo Madara is still out there. Would edo madara still count as Kabuto power even though Kabuto dead?



Depends, if he's bound then he's still Kabuto's lingering ability. Edo tensei is more of a user's power than a summon, because they are quite literally bound. 

If Sasuke died and Amaterasu still burned for many days, it is still his lingering ability. The idea that Madara has a mind doesn't really change that. As long as he is still bound to Kabuto after death then that is still Kabuto's summon lingering. Well, that's how I see it.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> You believe it is apart of his power and I believe other wise
> 
> problem solved.



All opinions are not equal.



If Kabuto is about to die he could command ET Madara to Rinne Tensei him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So lets just say and this is just a example because I want Kabuto live but its just an example.
> 
> *IF* Kabuto dies but edo Madara is still out there. Would edo madara still count as Kabuto power even though Kabuto dead?



Yes it does, since its a launched jutsu, the summoner may not be active but the technique is in fact one of the strong aspects of edo tensei is that summons dont die with the summoner.

What does it mean?

That if for example you challenge Kabuto kill him but are killed by one of the summons he used in the fight is a stalemate.

For example, if Naruto launched a Bijuu Dama but you kill Naruto before his Bijuu Dama reach you, does the Bijuu Dama cease to be part of his power? Of course not and if you are killed by the blast then it was a stalemate.

Now it depends on the conditions the edo was killed. For example if Kabuto summons Madara in a battle and orders Madara to kill the adversary and Madara do and Kabuto is already dead, then yes since it was done under the power of Kabuto and it was his power which forced the edo to kill you even after Kabuto's dead.

Now if you kill Kabuto and he summoned Madara in his "I will allow you to do what you want as long as you comply (which is how Kabuto initially summons them unless he outright needs them elswehere) and Madara says "fuck it, not my fight I will go" after Kabuto is dead then from that momment Madara didnt count as his power.

However what no one can deny is that on the verly least while Kabuto is alive and thus in hold of his edo tenseis either by takeover or by allowing them to do what they want as long as they comply they are indeed part of his power.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohana and T are late.



BringerOfChaos said:


> By that logic everyone in Konoha that listens to Tsunade is Tsunade power?
> 
> Ill take it


You are now aware that a general orders his/her troops around. Have a good night, and I hope that this is the end of the matter.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

The whole chapter will be a Madara/Hashirama flashback


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> The whole chapter will be a Madara/Hashirama flashback



Then prepare for one of the most epic chapters in history. 


But wait! Are you implying that Edo Madara is about to kick the bucket?


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Then prepare for one of the most epic chapters in history.
> 
> 
> But wait! Are you implying that Edo Madara is about to kick the bucket?


Nah, I just want a flashback between the two.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 7, 2012)

My main problem with Kabuto and ET is that he reminds me too much of Babidi who also relied mainly on Buu's power and without his "bodyguard" he was no mayor threat.

It is cooler when one can kick ass personally instead of making others(even if they are forced to obey him) do so.

Besides both Kabuto and Tobi suffer with the "once our puppets are gone so are our power levels" problem. Now that Tobi lost Neo Pain his power greatly diminished. If something were to happen to Gedo Mazo too then Tobi's power would decrease dramatically. It is a bit anticlimatic IMO when someone's power can so easily get brought down.

Guys like Edo Madara or Sasuke at least do no rely on forcing others to do their dirty job and their power is no subject to being "diminished". The only way to "weaken" them is to kill/seal them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldnt be suprised if we come with a Hashirama Madara flashback this way. After all we have another inconclusiv front, so why not open another one for the lulz?

I wouldnt be surprised if we come to a point where we have:
- Hashirama vs Madara flashback
- Current Madara vs Kages
- Itachi and or Sasuke vs Kabuto
- Naruto vs Tobi

all of them happening at the same time. And I hope to be wrong but for some reason I think Naruto vs Tobi will be the last one to close.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> My main problem with Kabuto and ET is that he reminds me too much of Babidi who also relied mainly on Buu's power and without his "bodyguard" he was no mayor threat.
> 
> It is cooler when one can kick ass personally instead of making others(even if they are forced to obey him) do so.
> 
> ...



It may not be "cool" but still doesnt change the fact is their power.

That being side I think Tobi and Kabuto wont disappoint. I expect both show epic feats. Kabuto may have a jutsu haxxer than edo tensei and Tobi's fan and the possible addition of Kin/Gin to Gedou Mazo and even possibly Hachibi will spice things up.


----------



## Frawstbite (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> It is cooler when one can kick ass personally instead of making others(even if they are forced to obey him) do so.



It's also a ton more respectable to fight among your men than behind them. That's why Raikage is a badass.


----------



## Blackgallon (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> My main problem with Kabuto and ET is that he reminds me too much of Babidi who also relied mainly on Buu's power and without his "bodyguard" he was no mayor threat.
> 
> It is cooler when one can kick ass personally instead of making others(even if they are forced to obey him) do so.
> 
> ...



Depends honestly.

Using people / animals for your own benefit is fine to me.

It's when that person is shown to be reliant on their summons etc that i begin to discredit them as truly powerful. Nagato is a pretty good example, although he hid behind the 6 paths, he himself was still capable of using all those abilities and was in fact very strong. He in my mind is respectable, although he uses the 6 paths, he himself is still strong without them

Kabuto hasn't exactly been shown in a fight yet, so i have to reserve judgement on him until he gets his hands dirty.


----------



## Mister (Mar 7, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> she's not getting a power up, the only thing she's going to get is a beating loool



Like how Kabuto only has one trump card.


----------



## jgalt7 (Mar 7, 2012)

If the chapter is still in the Madara/Kages fight, then we might see the opening panel with Tsunade's summon.  Then some action scenes of maybe one jutsu we have not seen from Tsunade with back up from the entourage.  Then a pause and Tsunade breaks out a jutsu that requires a long drawn out speech of how she never intended to use it before till now.....then to be continued.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I know just read it as well.
> 
> Funny. I know this stuff is not canon but in spring time of youth they make Tsunade and Sakura civilian level but they make Hinata powerful.
> 
> ...


Jokes > your favorite character

It is what made part one brilliant.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

True true. 

Seeing Tsunade getting her head shaved by rotation did make me laugh though.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

I see Tsunade (possibly with the Kages) forcing Madara to the closest to a death, Izanagi. But then it will go downhill for them I dont see them deafeating him, not with Itachi stoping edo tensei.

I think it will came to a point they will "seal" Madara only to have him use Izanagi and worse being spammable, his Izanagi may be infnite as he has Rinnegan (and possibly because he is an edo, either becuase one of those reasons or a combination of both). So you have a ninja that cant be killed or sealed by any mean. I think this is why Kabuto said this edo tensei cant be defeated, because he literally cant be defeated.

His Izanagi may include the creation aspect. But the Kages will force Madara to the point he has to use Izanagi spam.


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

T just posted OP spoiler...so...


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

auem said:


> T just posted OP spoiler...so...


Prepare your body.

SPOILERS INBOUND!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

T doesn't always post Naruto spoilers.

Might want to adjust your expectations.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

Still waiting for spoilers in 2012


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh look fake ohana appeared:



> 775 ：ohana ◇IR7jauNn4E：2012/03/07(水) 16:20:16.15 ID:VbCyNlUB0
> Link removed confirmed spoiler out
> 
> 776 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2012/03/07(水) 16:22:59.79 ID:ebYxE2sY0
> ...


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 7, 2012)

auem said:


> T just posted OP spoiler...so...





Kishi, do not disappoint me.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

KISHI DO NOT FAIL THE TSUNADE FANDOM!

My body is ready


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 7, 2012)

Epic Piece has spoilers so Naruto should be soon! >;D


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's typically *more detailed* than ohana or T's spoilers.
> 
> They even give a page-by-page breakdown and spoiler pics.



but how can it be more detailed if ohana/T release ALL the spoilers?

unless you mean english translations?

but by the time j preview is up, the chapter is released...


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Yes, but like I said earlier, keeping it in an image prevents Google from putting the chapter contents in their search engine. Also with the legal threats they have gotten I reckon there is a limit to the amount of stuff they can put without expecting a nasty letter in the mail.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 7, 2012)

Be grateful they do anything at all.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> KISHI DO NOT FAIL THE TSUNADE FANDOM!
> 
> My body is ready



I'm not even just lurking anymore. I didn't even sleep! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



For college work, but still counts.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

I think spoilers should be delivered to my doorstep every week  


Mail in spoilers


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Be grateful they do anything at all.


I agree. Another thing is that there is a reason why FitzChivalry made that post quoted in the OP. It's to prevent the thread devolving into whining comments.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Only moments separate us from more Madara and Hashirama fapping.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*@Klue*

Or Tsunade feats

I dont care I just want one feat. Us Tsunade fans turn the smallest of feats to something big


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

Hoping for Naruto in this chapter. I give 2 shits for all of these rikudou wannabes


:sanji


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Kwar*
> 
> She is going to heal him to death



Why can I see this happening?

A la Final Fantasy logic where Restore Magic hurts Undead.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Klue*
> 
> Or Tsunade feats
> 
> I dont care I just want one feat. Us Tsunade fans turn the smallest of feats to something big



Lol, that's just sad. 

But don't worry. I'm sure she'll have her moment.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

I predict no Tobi.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

i predict some more madara insults... it's the comedy central, just like thephone999 said LOL


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

I know Klue.....I know


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

It'd be funny if Madara roasted them all with Amatseru.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

if that thing from the ninja storm game is true, then i want to see madara reverse time, hehe


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*@Atenzor*

Kages whoop his ass so bad he has to reverse time to stop it from happening. Better then nothing.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It'd be funny if Madara roasted them all with Amatseru.



I hope he doesn't have Amaterasu or any of the Mangekyou powers (besides Susanoo) that we've seen to this point.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Atenzor*
> 
> Kages *whoop his ass* so bad he has to reverse time to stop it from happening. Better then nothing.



im still waiting for this....


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

So am I atenzor


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Yes, but like I said earlier, keeping it in an image prevents Google from putting the chapter contents in their search engine. Also with the legal threats they have gotten I reckon there is a limit to the amount of stuff they can put without expecting a nasty letter in the mail.



They dont sent threats for releasing spoilers, but chapters. Viz or the corporate pigs has never pursued text information and spoilers and they wont start now.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

come on ohana, stop polishing your nails and let's go... omg


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> come on ohana, stop polishing your nails and let's go... omg


She and Tsunade both.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

I swear, if Kishi switches focuses to something else, Imma rage, HARD!!


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

i just wish T liked naruto more than One Piss, cause then we would get them before Ohana


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

OHANA HURRY IM GETTING SO TIRED


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Kishi, do not disappoint me.



For Madara to drop another meteorite? Use Asura Realm powers or new Rinnegan ninjutsu in general?

Four Higher Realms? Yes, my body is ready too.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

^yea for real, i mean why doesn't he constantly just drop meteors... it would be funny...


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> ^yea for real, i mean why doesn't he constantly just drop meteors... it would be funny...



Just testing his powers, bro.

Five Kages is a warmup's warmup to a Rinnegan user.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

but if that power testing leads to his downfall, then kishi just pulled a kubo


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> but if that power testing leads to his downfall, then kishi just pulled a kubo



That's what Edo Itachi is for.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> but if that power testing leads to his downfall, then kishi just pulled a kubo


"Your overconfidence is your weekness"

It's an age-old trope. Especially known for with bond villains.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

KONY2012


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Now now, let's not bite the hand that feeds us.

Ohana should only described in the most postive, flowing terms as possible.

For example: Ohana's nails are sexy.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

Its always the same thing, waiting so long for spoilers. I need to learn to just go sleep.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc[/YOUTUBE]

Meanwhile while waiting for spoilers





^KONY2012


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

799 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2012/03/07(水) 17:16:12.84 ID:kphwUA1x0
    obama!
    obama!
    obama!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Hopefully we get something from the Konoha 11 this week. It's been a while since we last saw them.





Raging Bird said:


> Its always the same thing, waiting so long for spoilers. I need to learn to just go sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pass the time listening to an online radio station.

Also, ponies.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems no spoilers yet, welp I guess its time to use that time for productive purposes.

See ya after Im done fapping


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

WTF is this shit?! Read the spoilers and seems this chapter is entirely about rookies flashbacks


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

im going to play GTA V while i wait....



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## calimike (Mar 7, 2012)

OP is up at MS. Naruto is next short time


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this here:

[sp][/sp]


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> WTF is this shit?! Read the spoilers and seems this chapter is entirely about rookies flashbacks



What spoilers?


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What spoilers?



Troll No Jutsu


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> WTF is this shit?! Read the spoilers and seems this chapter is entirely about rookies flashbacks


...what spoilers dude?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

You trolled me, Orochibuto...


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 7, 2012)

What'd I tell you? This is TSUNADE'S RAMPAGE!


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

come on frederik Link removed


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Good you were just trolling.

I was just about to go beat up children in the park if that was true :sweat


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 7, 2012)

That shit in the spoiler thread only has op spoilers wtf


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 7, 2012)

J-Preview is out


----------



## Nimander (Mar 7, 2012)

J-Preview is out, but the Naruto spoilers, which are the only ones relevant to this section, are not.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

The Naruto stuff will be filled in soon it says...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Will ohana appear before MS puts Naruto spoilers up, or will MS beat her to the punch?

Or are MS just waiting for Ohana to post first?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Dat Kenpachi at the beginning, are they hinting at something?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

^He finally learns his Zanpakuto's name...


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Chapter is about Ohana


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Chapter is about Ohana



tobi is ohana...


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Mangekyou fingernails


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Chapter Preview:

A new villain appear: Ohana! The intruduction of the most powerful jutsu ever Plot No Jutsu


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Seems no spoilers yet, welp I guess its time to use that time for productive purposes.
> 
> See ya after Im done fapping


Bodybuilding.com?


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

TOBI HAS BEEN REVEALED AT LAST:

Link removed


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Bodybuilding.com?



If there are good pics or build up girls sure


----------



## cell47 (Mar 7, 2012)

MS j preview coming now "Blade of Hatred"


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

it's out at MS...updated naruto...


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

oh gawd, that summary.


my cereal spilled all over the table.


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

what a haxxed chapter..!!!!!!


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. that spoiler is EPIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Naruto is out on Jump preview now.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade is stronger than A XD
Too bad there's no Uzumaki Mode, but Tsunade apparently broke through his Susanoo with brute strength, that's something. Tsunade's strength > All except for Kawarimi


----------



## harurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

> Madara notes she's stronger than the Raikage


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Remember how last week I said Tsunade would own Madara and you guys laughed at me?

Oh yeah baby.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, Madara.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade dont die 

not without slug mode


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade stomps Madara, stompingly good!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade took a chunk out of Madara. Beat that haters.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 7, 2012)

I always believed in you Tsunade   IM NOT LYING


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Why the fuck does Kabuto look surprised that Itachi shows up?  Does he have that bad a memory?

And also - Is Tsunade gonna die?  That's a pretty big root.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2012)

OHMYGODSOFUCKINGGREAT!


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade confirmed to be (physically) stronger than A!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Even more Shodai hype. 



Golden Circle said:


> Remember how last week I said Tsunade would own Madara and you guys laughed at me?
> 
> Oh yeah baby.



Getting stabbed is your definition of "owning"?


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

OH FUCK TSUNADE HAS NARUTO LIKE MARKINGS.


THAT UZUMAKI CLAN HERITAGE


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2012)

This chapter is promising to be beyond amazing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

lol Tsunade just got gutted


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Time to drink Madara fanboy tears.

YOUR TEARS ARE SO SWEET 

*Dances in the shit storm*


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Even more Shodai hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting stabbed is your definition of "owning"?


THAT'S ONLY IN THE SUMMARY !


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Itachi plan was killing Kabuto and didnt knew edo tensei didnt stopped with death?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

If Madara used Hashirama's clone technique to escape Gaara's sand, who exactly did Tsunade punch? Did she hit the real Madara or has he been chilling out underground disguised as a root for the last 15 chapters?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Tsunade took a chunk out of Madara. Beat that haters.



Right before he stabbed her through her torso with a giant root :amazed


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm gonna look forward to Madara getting one-shotted by Madara.

COME AT ME BOYS


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 7, 2012)

What now, Tsunade?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

TSUNADE BROKE SUSANOO!          

STOMPINGLY GOOD! "Susanoo is unbreakable!" lol. Epic chapter.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahahahahhaha



Haters gonna hate now!!



HAHAHAHAHAHA



To those who were saying that Tsunade was just a weakling old bitch, suck it up sluts!



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe it's not too late for Tsunade to join Root.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Right before he stabbed her through her torso with a giant root :amazed


That is not relevant to my interests


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

She also broke through his barrier. Perhaps susanoo?


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha, _now_ ohana shows up.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade should have stuck to her roots


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Time to drink Madara fanboy tears.
> 
> YOUR TEARS ARE SO SWEET
> 
> *Dances in the shit storm*




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Tsunade is the dying.








Ain't ya worried?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi plan was killing Kabuto and didnt knew edo tensei didnt stopped with death?


Nah, just Kabuto mouthing off. He still has genjutsj, and unless ass snake is like a biju, he fucked. Despite that, he's speaking as if he knows he'll lose.

I reckon Kabuto may somehow regain control over Itachi.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade has genesis rebirth active.  Getting stabbed doesn't matter right now.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Honestly, I was rooting for Tsunade, but things don't look good now


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Remember how last week I said Tsunade would own Madara and you guys laughed at me?
> 
> Oh yeah baby.


She had help, it's not something she can do on her own it took 5vs1 to do that.

Meteor's/Shinra Tensei>Anything Tsunade has.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi plan was killing Kabuto and didnt knew edo tensei didnt stopped with death?



That is Kabuto's assumption. Itachi will put his ass in a Genjutsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why the fuck does Kabuto look surprised that Itachi shows up?  Does he have that bad a memory?
> 
> And also - Is Tsunade gonna die?  That's a pretty big root.



Kabuto is surprised that Itachi crashed the wall instead of walking through the open door two metres to the left.

Tsunade has her Genesis Rebirth, as long as the other kages can get the tree out of her stomach she can heal herself.



Louis-954 said:


> Tsunade confirmed to be (physically) stronger than A!



Not just physically. XD She apparently broke through his Susanoo and managed to injure him- well his clone- something which A couldn't do even with Oonoki amping his power.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

Cant wait for LB tomorrow.

She will be sad when she finds out I drunk all the madara fan boy tears already


----------



## BroKage (Mar 7, 2012)

Raikage got trolled. 

And Itachi's about to next chapter.


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2012)

tsunade is going to die?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope Tsunade doesn't die! She can't die!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sozo Sasei's active. She'll live.


----------



## skins (Mar 7, 2012)

She still has her Divine Rebirth. She can recover that wound. *Shrug* I'm not worried.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

Itachi will still kill Kabuto I bet 



Jane Crocker said:


> Maybe it's not too late for Tsunade to join Root.



^


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Geg said:


> Haha, _now_ ohana shows up.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 7, 2012)

Itachi vs Kabuto


----------



## BroKage (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyway, shouldn't Kabuto know that Itachi is going to attempt genjutsu? Tell me he's not oblivious enough to think otherwise.


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Tsunade took a chunk out of Madara. Beat that haters.



lol 

i predicted that tsunade will troll madara. i think anyone knew that when he insulted her but here is the thing. after that, she is fodder again  

kind of like choji. he has allot of strength but his time to shien is limited.

and to kabuto:

death comiths kabuto!!!!!1


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Mar 7, 2012)

Healing that level of a wound should be a piece of cake for Tsunade.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

She just needed to expand her roots.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> She had help, it's not something she can do on her own it took 5vs1 to do that.
> 
> Meteor's/Shinra Tensei>Anything Tsunade has.


Oh yeah, and that's because 5 people punched him at once. 

GET OFF MY GLACIER!


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

well ohana can still provide us with more info, more text


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2012)

she is stronger than Raikage but Madara used a clone tech and pirced her through her stomach.
perhaps she will die soon?


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Final Jutsu said:


> Tsunade has genesis rebirth active.  Getting stabbed doesn't matter right now.



That doesn't look like Genesis Rebirth _at all_.

This is Genesis Rebirth: Link removed


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2012)

From the tiny scan, it looks more like a reformed Susano'o sword that did it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Nah, just Kabuto mouthing off. He still has genjutsj, and unless ass snake is like a biju, he fucked. Despite that, he's speaking as if he knows he'll lose.
> 
> I reckon Kabuto may somehow regain control over Itachi.



In fact my theory about Kabuto needing to be genjutsued and after that he use shitstomping jutsu gets stronger.

Anyone here noted that basically Kabuto seems to be enticing Itachi as well as any Uchiha he has found lately to genjutsu him into ending edo tensei?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 7, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sozo Sasei's active. She'll live.



My ADHD didn't permit me to remember that.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade's last meal will be a root beer float


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

When they said "her teammates" I thought for a minute we were getting flashbacks to Orochimaru and Jiraiya.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Tsunade confirmed to be (physically) stronger than A!



I'd rather that this distinction be avoided.​


----------



## ch1p (Mar 7, 2012)

Points 3 and 7. 



Raging Bird said:


> oh gawd, that summary.
> 
> 
> my cereal spilled all over the table.







Orochibuto said:


> TSUNADE BROKE SUSANOO!
> 
> STOMPINGLY GOOD! "Susanoo is unbreakable!" lol. Epic chapter.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh yeah, and that's because 5 people punched him at once.
> 
> GET OFF MY GLACIER!


She had to have two people distract him, and she still failed.

Madara hasn't even used any EMS techniques yet while Tsunade has just her best and got beaten by a clone technique.  

Tsunade can't beat Madara on her own. Deal with it.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> In fact my theory about Kabuto needing to be genjutsued and after that he use shitstomping jutsu gets stronger.
> 
> Anyone here noted that basically Kabuto seems to be enticing Itachi as well as any Uchiha he has found lately to genjutsu him into ending edo tensei?



Do you suspect that once he's placed under Genjutsu, he has a way to take their powers or something?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> I'd rather that this distinction be avoided.​


----------



## Easley (Mar 7, 2012)

"breaks through Madara's barrier"

Is that the giant trees blocking her path or Susanoo?

Link removed


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> When they said "her teammates" I thought for a minute we were getting flashbacks to Orochimaru and Jiraiya.



No its Tsunade's Kage friends.

I really hope she doesn't die just for Sakura's boost or to get Naruto to become Hokage. Because killing off an Hokage is not the way for new Hokage and Minato became Hokage after 3rd Retired.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Kabuto is surprised that Itachi crashed the wall instead of walking through the open door two metres to the left.





Why would he use doors when Sasuke doesn't?



> Tsunade has her Genesis Rebirth, as long as the other kages can get the tree out of her stomach she can heal herself.



She's already used that jutsu a hell of a lot in the last week. And we can hope. 

Tsunade's one of my favorite female characters. She needs a good death, and dying against Madara is about as good as you can get.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> She had to have two people distract him, and she still failed.
> 
> Madara hasn't even used any EMS techniques yet while Tsunade has just her best and got beaten by a clone technique.
> 
> Tsunade can't beat Madara on her own. Deal with it.



Let them have their fun, it'll be the last week they'll be able to.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade fans celebrating 

She still got fucking owned


----------



## calimike (Mar 7, 2012)

stomach get pierce can be fatal, right?  Who is 6th Hokage?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Anyway, shouldn't Kabuto know that Itachi is going to attempt genjutsu? Tell me he's not oblivious enough to think otherwise.



Doesnt it seems if you see Kabuto's laughing face and what he said, that he is actually as he did to Tobi and basically any Uchiha he found that he is ENTICING Itachi to genjutsu him?

Remember the "just put me into a genjutsu and make me do these seals" Itachi will do so and when that happens.......


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

tsunade can't die here...not in this battle...only tsuchikage may die...tsunade will die eventually i think,but that will be final or penultimate fight...


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, for him to kill the last Senju would be fitting :ho


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I could make a tree pun but that would be in bad taste. :v

Chapter seems like it'll be good this week. Can't wait.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Tsunade fans celebrating
> 
> She still got fucking owned


More like Madara had to use a clone to escape her assault since it was too much for him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Reminds me of Hinata getting stabbed.

And that sure lasted long.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> *Kabuto is surprised that Itachi crashed the wall instead of walking through the open door two metres to the left.*
> 
> Tsunade has her Genesis Rebirth, as long as the other kages can get the tree out of her stomach she can heal herself.
> 
> ...



  

Show him Tsunade, you're my only hope.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2012)

*Tsunade shows a hidden technique*

*Proven she is physically stronger then Raikage*

*Madara uses a katon that is irrelevant because Ohana does not show how the kages react*

*Tsunade breaks through Susanoo*

*Madara praises Tsunade a bit*

*The Kages cheer Tsunade on saying there is no way she can lose*

*Tsunade punches a chunk of Madara out*

*Gaara seals Madara*

*Tsunade is pierced by a root[She still did not activate her seal. Her diamond on her forehead is still there]*

*Madara resorts to the first hokage power *again**

*Tsunade is still okay and she discuss with the kages if they can even defeat Madara?*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

At this point it might be easier to predict which Kages will survive.

Gaara obviously, maybe Mei too.

A could go either way, but he probably won't die until after B dies.

Edit: Check my trips!


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2012)

Madara really is too strong.
even with tsunade strength and the help of the kages he seems invincible and thats without even using Rinnegan techs yet.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 7, 2012)

ITACHI MEETS KABUTO...

WITH...SASUKE...?! 

MY DREAMS ARE COMING TRUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 7, 2012)

It will lead to another debate about A's speed.​


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

*wtf does madara mean when he says she's stronger tan raikage but not stronger than him?

is he talking in terms of raw strength as in punching kicking power? or Stronger than raikage in terms of overall everything?...like naruto being stronger than someone like sakura? *

CUZ that's be the biggest bull shit kishi's ever dug out his ass unless this new mode of hers really is something to behold...also why is she showing it now when konoha was about to be destroyed and she was sucking pain's dick instead of fighting full force then...


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Do you suspect that once he's placed under Genjutsu, he has a way to take their powers or something?



Here is explained what I think exactly about the genjutsu thing, oh and this is something I have been predicting for months:



Please post on the theory and take time to read it, thanks.


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> When they said "her teammates" I thought for a minute we were getting flashbacks to Orochimaru and Jiraiya.



i think it is jiraiya and oro...why else it is written as 'former' team-mates then?


----------



## Tomodachi69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Do you suspect that once he's placed under Genjutsu, he has a way to take their powers or something?



Maybe he can pull some weird reverse-genjutsu mind connection shit with the help of ass snake and take them over a la Orochimaru's technique or something. Though, I'm not too sure how that would work out with an Edo. Edo Kabutachimaru?

Btw, brace yourselves, everyone.

The Tsunade vs A rage and wank threads are coming.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Reminds me of Hinata getting stabbed.
> 
> And that sure lasted long.


This is Senju wood


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Tsunade fans celebrating
> 
> She still got fucking owned



Nope, she didn't.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

auem said:


> i think it is jiraiya and oro...why else it is written as 'former' team-mates then?



Well if we are getting flashbacks, Tsunade's as dead as Onoki.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> It will lead to another debate about A's speed.​


All I have to say on the matter is that "strong" isn't defined by just speed or strength alone. Overall Tsunade is better than A.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> *wtf does madara mean when he says she's stronger tan raikage but not stronger than him?
> 
> is he talking in terms of raw strength as in punching kicking power? or Stronger than raikage in terms of overall everything?...like naruto being stronger than someone like sakura? *
> 
> CUZ that's be the biggest bull shit kishi's ever dug out his ass unless this new mode of hers really is something to behold...also why is she showing it now when konoha was about to be destroyed and she was sucking pain's dick instead of fighting full force then...



Because Pein when Pein blew up the village she used up most of her chakra protecting the village.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> *wtf does madara mean when he says she's stronger tan raikage but not stronger than him?
> 
> is he talking in terms of raw strength as in punching kicking power? or Stronger than raikage in terms of overall everything?...like naruto being stronger than someone like sakura? *
> 
> CUZ that's be the biggest bull shit kishi's ever dug out his ass unless this new mode of hers really is something to behold...also why is she showing it now when konoha was about to be destroyed and she was sucking pain's dick instead of fighting full force then...



So it begins.​


----------



## ch1p (Mar 7, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> From the tiny scan, it looks more like a reformed Susano'o sword that did it.



Uchiha's art of run, such a classic.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Tomodachi69 said:


> Btw, brace yourselves, everyone.
> 
> The Tsunade vs A rage and wank threads are coming.


Hopefully cooler heads will prevail.

I for one am not going to ignore manga fact just to make "my favorite character" look better.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

It's over Tsunade is finished.


Back to Naruto and Tobi next week.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Nope, she didn't.


Yes she did her best techniques can be foiled by a clone technique and ends up getting stabbed for it .

To any Tsuande fans to think she can beat Madara tell me her counters for. 

Meteors, Izanagi, Shinra tensei, and Madara still hasn't even used his EMS techniques. If not Madara>>Tsunade


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol I just thought of a funny scenario. 

Kabuto and Itachi are fighting. It looks as if Kabuto has the upper hand and is about to finish Itachi when in truth all is going according to Itachi's plan and he succeeds in placing Kabuto under a genjutsu. The genjutsu-ed Kabuto is about to cancel Edo Tensei when suddenly Sasuke arrives shouting that he's going to save his brother. Itachi is shocked and is shouting for Sasuke to stop, but it's too late and Sasuke's Susanoo kills Kabuto before he can cancel Edo Tensei.
Sasuke is all emotional rambling on how he couldn't bear to see Itachi die again, while Itachi facepalms himself and says "Little brother, has anyone ever told you that you are an idiot?"


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> *wtf does madara mean when he says she's stronger tan raikage but not stronger than him?
> 
> is he talking in terms of raw strength as in punching kicking power? or Stronger than raikage in terms of overall everything?...like naruto being stronger than someone like sakura? *
> 
> CUZ that's be the biggest bull shit kishi's ever dug out his ass unless this new mode of hers really is something to behold...also why is she showing it now when konoha was about to be destroyed and she was sucking pain's dick instead of fighting full force then...



I think you may need to step away from your monitor for a bit. You're way too emotional for nothing.

Madara says Tsunade is stronger. Who do you think is a better judge of character, you or Madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> More like Madara had to use a clone to escape her assault since it was too much for him.



I'll keep this in mind next time Naruto uses a clone.


We have to wait for clarification but this doesn't sound like a normal clone technique. Does he actually turn into the plant here or something?


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara really is too strong.
> even with tsunade strength and the help of the kages he seems invincible and *thats without even using Rinnegan techs yet.*


Like 80% of his batle till now was just Mokuton. The rest is a mixture of incomplete Susano'o and some Rinnegan techniques.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> *wtf does madara mean when he says she's stronger tan raikage but not stronger than him?
> 
> is he talking in terms of raw strength as in punching kicking power? or Stronger than raikage in terms of overall everything?...like naruto being stronger than someone like sakura? *
> 
> CUZ that's be the biggest bull shit kishi's ever dug out his ass unless this new mode of hers really is something to behold...also why is she showing it now when konoha was about to be destroyed and she was sucking pain's dick instead of fighting full force then...



Thanks for proving my post in the bolded part:



Orochibuto said:


> Even if she does people will find a way to hate that.
> 
> Tsunade gets trolled:
> 
> ...


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'll keep this in mind next time Naruto uses a clone.
> 
> 
> We have to wait for clarification but this doesn't sound like a normal clone technique. Does he actually turn into the plant here or something?


He becomes the woodiest plant


----------



## harurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

B*tch can't die without a Flash Back.
That new seal is not her "healing" sozo saisei. Or it's maybe a new form, Sozo Saisei level 2 ?


----------



## Ryugaisan (Mar 7, 2012)

Hashirama can now control all the bijuu, has the best element in wood, is the best medic ninja and has the best clone technique.

Next chapter Madara will reveal he has the best fire technique, better than Amaterasu, that he copied from Hashirama.


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

raikage A was always at most 3rd best among the kages...strongest title goes to tsunade or onoki...period..


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> *Like 80% of his batle till now was just Mokuton.* The rest is a mixture of incomplete Susano'o and some Rinnegan techniques.


The dude sure knows what his strongest jutsus are, doesn't he?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

As expected.Tsunade being stated and shown to be powerful.

Haters rage.

Never change NF.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Lol I just thought of a funny scenario.
> 
> Kabuto and Itachi are fighting. It looks as if Kabuto has the upper hand and is about to finish Itachi when in truth all is going according to Itachi's plan and he succeeds in placing Kabuto under a genjutsu. The genjutsu-ed Kabuto is about to cancel Edo Tensei when suddenly Sasuke arrives shouting that he's going to save his brother. Itachi is shocked and is shouting for Sasuke to stop, but it's too late and Sasuke's Susanoo kills Kabuto before he can cancel Edo Tensei.



Yea I actually predicted this a week or two back as well...

I'm not sure it's so much a joke as it is a valid possibility, though.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Uchiha>Senju. 

Madara is still the strongest character tied with Tobi.


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Like 80% of his batle till now was just Mokuton. The rest is a mixture of incomplete Susano'o and some Rinnegan techniques.



yea i meant ever since that meteor attack.
he's been using mainly mokuton and susanoo for the most part.
though hashirama power proves to be very strong.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

harurisu said:


> B*tch can't die without a Flash Back.
> That new seal is not her "healing" sozo saisei. Or it's maybe a new form, Sozo Saisei level 2 ?


inb4 someone xrays tsunade


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

harurisu said:


> B*tch can't die without a Flash Back.
> That new seal is not her "healing" sozo saisei. Or it's maybe a new form, Sozo Saisei level 2 ?


level 3 will be slug mode


----------



## Ricardox (Mar 7, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara really is too strong.
> even with tsunade strength and the help of the kages he seems invincible and thats without even using Rinnegan techs yet.



Indeed, though possessing Hashirama's power does help.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Cant wait to see Kabuto's "that" jutsu which will be used after he is genjutsued into stopping edo tensei.

Making haters go in a rage about how "that jutsu is not part of his power" denial


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Uchiha>Senju.
> 
> Madara is still the strongest character tied with Tobi.


So says the guy without an avatar.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes she did her best techniques can be foiled by a clone technique and ends up getting stabbed for it .
> 
> To any Tsuande fans to think she can beat Madara tell me her counters for.
> 
> Meteors, Izanagi, Shinra tensei, and Madara still hasn't even used his EMS techniques. If not Madara>>Tsunade



rofl

Is that why Madara has to resort to Hashirama's power? Because obviously his Uchiha techniques were overpowered by a woman!!

Dude, stop being butthurt and get real! Who cares if she was stabbed by a clone? Doesn't prove anything, other than Madara being too lame to compete with Tsunade using his power only.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I actually predicted this a week or two back as well...
> 
> I'm not sure it's so much a joke as it is a valid possibility, though.



Me neither. That's what makes it so funny. It could actually happen.


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes she did her best techniques can be foiled by a clone technique and ends up getting stabbed for it .
> 
> To any Tsuande fans to think she can beat Madara tell me her counters for.
> 
> Meteors, Izanagi, Shinra tensei, and Madara still hasn't even used his EMS techniques. If not Madara>>Tsunade



dude,she is the only one managed to damage madara at all,unlike a certain trash talking brute....nobody really expect that tsunade can beat madara alone,but she is giving hardest fight to madara..


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

Rinnegan is not meant for fighting, it's meant to be used from a chair while playing god.


get it correct people, Mokouton > Rinnegan. simple.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

> Uchiha>Senju.
> 
> Madara is still the strongest character tied with Tobi.



Strongest Senju>>>Strongest Uchiha


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> So says the guy without an avatar.



Not having an avatar is still better than having a pony avatar.


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Apples>Oranges.
> 
> Banana is still the strongest fruit tied with Lamp.


That makes no sense dude


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not having an avatar is still better than having a pony avatar.


This. So much.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> rofl
> 
> Is that why Madara has to resort to Hashirama's power? Because obviously his Uchiha techniques were overpowered by a woman!!
> 
> Dude, stop being butthurt and get real! Who cares if she was stabbed by a clone? Doesn't prove anything, other than Madara being too lame to compete with Tsunade using his power only.


Not butthurt, just fighting off wankers.

Since when did Madara use any of his EMS techniques yet, please provide the panel showing them. Oh wait he hasn't used his EMS techniques yet.

It proves her strongest attack is worthless against anyone who can use a clone, again it's been stated already Hashirama>Current Kages.

EMS Madara>Tsunade
Rinnegan Madara>Tsunade
Uchiha>Senju


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> level 3 will be slug mode



Granny Slug Mode.
No, Hag Mode.



> Yes she did her best techniques can be foiled by a clone technique and ends up getting stabbed for it .



While having her Rebirth Seal active.So whats your point?
With that activated that means shit.


> To any Tsuande fans to think she can beat Madara tell me her counters for.
> 
> Meteors, Izanagi, Shinra tensei, and Madara still hasn't even used his EMS techniques. If not Madara>>Tsunade



Simple.She doesn't.
Point isn't that she can defeat Madara but that she is shown and stated by Kishi per Madara's mouth to be far from weak as People make her out to be.

In anyway, only People still believing she is weak after this chapter are ignorants who think their own opinion>Kishi's own words.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> As expected.Tsunade being stated and shown to be powerful.
> 
> Haters rage.
> 
> Never change NF.



I am fine with Tsunade > A. As long as we don't go too far (imo) and compare her with Minato.​


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not having an avatar is still better than having a pony avatar.


Haters gonna hate bro.

I'm used to it.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

auem said:


> dude,she is the only one managed to damage madara at all,unlike a certain trash talking brute....nobody really expect that tsunade can beat madara alone,but she is giving hardest fight to madara..



Indeed. Tsunade did what we expected, she gave a strong showing of herself worthy of a kage, but ultimately she has no chance against Madara. The only ones who have a chance of ever beating Madara are Naruto and Sasuke.
All this bragging that Tsunade is somehow superior to Madara and the opposite saying that Tsunade is somehow weak or a failure is just tardic nonsense.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 7, 2012)

Summary of the chapter : Tsunade turn out to be stronger than raikage, she was pulling an aizen all along.
And...

Dat Itachi


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The dude sure knows what his strongest jutsus are, doesn't he?


Even if Mokuton is stronger than Rinnegan I don't think so some techniques like Shinra Tensei should have helped him. I wait for the chapter to judge better.


vered said:


> yea i meant ever since that meteor attack.
> he's been using mainly mokuton and susanoo for the most part.
> though hashirama power proves to be very strong.


I believe when Madara begins to show his full power he will only use Rinnegan and a complete Susano'o. Right now he is just testing his Mokuton and giving an ideia of Hashirama's power.



Synn said:


> rofl
> 
> Is that why Madara has to resort to Hashirama's power? Because obviously his Uchiha techniques were overpowered by a woman!!
> 
> Dude, stop being butthurt and get real! Who cares if she was stabbed by a clone? Doesn't prove anything, other than Madara being too lame to compete with Tsunade using his power only.


Madara didn't use EMS techniques besides an incomplete Susano'o and we know he has at least 2 new techniques. Perhaps he is saving the best for latter


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 7, 2012)

madara had impossible love with mito!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade's strong but saying she's stronger than Madara is going too far, Madara wasn't even serious this whole time.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2012)

So... can anyone tell me what's so special about Hashirama's clone?

Is it meant to be like Muu's splitting technique without the power been shared afterwards?

If not I still prefer kage bunshin.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 7, 2012)

Also its kinda funny the moment kabuto saw Itachi standing in his door step, he started talking about his own death


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 7, 2012)

harurisu said:


> B*tch can't die without a Flash Back.
> That new seal is not her "healing" sozo saisei. Or it's maybe a new form, Sozo Saisei level 2 ?



Yeah, and she needs to take off her robe.


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> 893 ：ohana ◇IR7jauNn4E ：2012/03/07(水) 18:05:21.01 IDOAVmAh+0
> 577
> 未来の愛へと進む志
> 
> ...



It's fake. Not Ohana tripcode.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Mar 7, 2012)

A's looked like shit the entire war, it's not that surprising. Onoki still owns both.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh and a script from Ohana is up.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Not butthurt, just fighting off wankers.
> 
> Since when did Madara use any of his EMS techniques yet, please provide the panel showing them. Oh wait he hasn't used his EMS techniques yet.
> 
> ...



Nobody is fucking debating if he used EMS or not 

Uchiha>Senju and yet Madara lost to Hashirama? Right.

Whatever you say, Uchiha fanboy.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2012)

Whoa, hold your enthusiasm people.

Yes, Tsunade is strong and a threat, but she isn't on the level of someone like Madara's/Hashirama's calibre.

This is all a game for Madara as he stated, I'm sure he could finish this any time with his own power, but he prefers to play around using his newly acquired powers from Hashirama.


----------



## harurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

Madara: Tsunade you're weak
=> All the haters agree, if Madara say it, it must be true

Week after

Madara: You're not weak, maybe even stronger than Raikage
=> Bullsh*t, I stop reading the manga, WTF Kishi ?

Stay mad b*tches


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

With a chapter titled "Blade of Hate" there seems to be a shocking lack of angsty monologues.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> It's fake. Not Ohana tripcode.


And that's because she didn't post a table of contents either.


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 7, 2012)

I really don' see why Kishi would put information such as, that kage is stronger than this one blablabli blablabla, it helps nothing, it changes nothing, just more meaningless arguing... This is childish...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

It seems Itachi really managed to get away from Sasuke, considering that he met Kabuto alone.

As for Tsunade, I'm not impressed. We already knew she would land a hit because of last chapter's hype. Actually defeating Madara is different.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 7, 2012)

I might've read google translator very wrong, but did Itachi actually ask Sasuke if he's got a lover, and Sasuke is thinking of Sakura?... 

// oh fake? I'm relieved


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> madara had impossible love with mito!!



it was impossible for someone like mito's stature accept the 'love' of a dick-head like madara....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Mio said:


> Whoa, hold your enthusiasm people.
> 
> Yes, Tsunade is strong and a threat, but she isn't on the level of someone like Madara's/Hashirama's calibre.
> 
> This is all a game for Madara as he stated, I'm sure he could finish this any time with his own power, but he prefers to play around using his newly acquired powers from Hashirama.



Madara could literally go "_Rocks fall, everyone dies_" at any moment, he just chooses not to because he finds their struggling funny.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Me neither. That's what makes it so funny. It could actually happen.



End result:

Sasuke lives for fifty years, being ignored by his beloved (immortal) nii-san.

Itachi lives forever, and spends fifty years running the fuck away from his obnoxious brother.

 Do it, Kishi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also its kinda funny the moment kabuto saw Itachi standing in his door step, he started talking about his own death



Now on to the troll and let Kabuto have clairvoyance per dat Jutsu being Omoikane


----------



## Aiku (Mar 7, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also its kinda funny the moment kabuto saw Itachi standing in his door step, he started talking about his own death



EVEN KABUTO KNOWS HE CAN'T ESCAPE ITACHI.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

People making up excuses every week. I like that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also its kinda funny the moment kabuto saw Itachi standing in his door step, he started talking about his own death



Which is why the guy is laughing while Itachi is the one with the exclamation marks 

Cant wait for "that" jutsu to shit on Sasuke. I wont say Itachi since he will shit himself when he ends edo tensei only to take Kabuto closer or make him "unlock the mind of RS" and use his secret jutsu.


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> I might've read google translator very wrong, but did Itachi actually ask Sasuke if he's got a lover, and Sasuke is thinking of Sakura?...
> 
> // oh fake? I'm relieved



that's a fake script...


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> rofl
> 
> Is that why Madara has to resort to Hashirama's power? Because obviously his Uchiha techniques were overpowered by a woman!!
> 
> Dude, stop being butthurt and get real! Who cares if she was stabbed by a clone? Doesn't prove anything, other than Madara being too lame to compete with Tsunade using his power only.



As far as I recall, Madara is fighting _five _Kages, not one. In an 1-on-1, he would have slaughtered them as easily as Sasuke did with Jay. Also, I haven?t seen Tsunade being able to defend genjutsu at all so every high-level-Uchiha genjutsu would knock her out. 

Tsunade isn?t bad, but we don?t need seriously try to compare her with Madara, right..


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

Big revelation: Madara was in love with Mito, but she spurned him for Hashirama


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Nobody is fucking debating if he used EMS or not
> 
> Uchiha>Senju and yet Madara lost to Hashirama? Right.
> 
> Whatever you say, Uchiha fanboy.


You said his Uchiha techniques were overpowered he hasn't even used his strongest ones yet.

Yeah Hashirama>EMS Madara, current Madara>Hashirama he's still of the Uchiha clan so Uchiha>Senju still stands.

Guess what Madara/Tobi are still the strongest characters and there both Uchiha's .


----------



## Aiku (Mar 7, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> I might've read google translator very wrong, but did Itachi actually ask Sasuke if he's got a lover, and Sasuke is thinking of Sakura?...
> 
> *// oh fake? I'm relieved *



ME TOO. 

I'LL GO JUMP OFF A CLIFF IF THAT HAPPENS.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Which is why the guy is laughing while Itachi is the one with the exclamation marks
> 
> Cant wait for "that" jutsu to shit on Sasuke. I wont say Itachi since he will shit himself when he ends edo tensei only to take Kabuto closer or make him "unlock the mind of RS" and use his secret jutsu.



Ummm it's actually Kabuto with the exclamation marks, not Itachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Which is why the guy is laughing while Itachi is the one with the exclamation marks



No, that's Kabuto going "!!"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Big revelation: Madara was in love with Mito, but she spurned him for Hashirama



Please be fake.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

Jyuubi is my favorite character.


what now bitches?!??!?!?!

Jyuubi > Uchiha.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> As far as I recall, Madara is fighting _five _Kages, not one. In an 1-on-1, he would have slaughtered them as easily as Sasuke did with Jay. Also, I haven?t seen Tsunade being able to defend genjutsu at all so every high-level-Uchiha genjutsu would knock her out.



And as far as I recall, Madara has Hashirama's power, Izanagi and a shitload of top tier jutsus in his arsenal. What the fuck are you getting at?



Kotoamatsukami said:


> Tsunade isn?t bad, but *we don?t need seriously try to compare her with Madara*, right..



I don't have to, Madara just did.


----------



## motto (Mar 7, 2012)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
Sorry if this was already discussed but I just read the spoilers and realized that if Itachi kills Kabuto then Itachi becomes immortal!


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Big revelation: Madara was in love with Mito, but she spurned him for Hashirama



what's big about it..it is quite apparent for sometimes...ever since the mito's char came up at chap 501,it was under speculation...


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

motto said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> Sorry if this was already discussed but I just read the spoilers and realized that if Itachi kills Kabuto then Itachi becomes immortal!


Shit just got real.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Ummm it's actually Kabuto with the exclamation marks, not Itachi.



Then why is he laughing?

And the !! seems far drawn for Kabuto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

auem said:


> what's big about it..it is quite apparent for sometimes...ever since the mito's char came up at chap 501...



I remember last time people thought people though Madara loved Mito, it was revealed that Madara has Hashirama's face over his heart and said he was the most powerful and beautiful person ever to exist.


Anyway the "spoiler" about MadaMito also says that Sakura is Sasuke's lover.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

motto said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> Sorry if this was already discussed but I just read the spoilers and realized that if Itachi kills Kabuto then Itachi becomes immortal!



Embrace the hatred Itachi!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Then why is he laughing?
> 
> And the !! seems far drawn for Kabuto.



I don't know, go ask Kishi. As for the exclamation marks they're drawn right above his head.

He's probably surprised that Itachi managed to find him.


----------



## scaramanga (Mar 7, 2012)

So, Madara used bunshin feint?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

The invincible immortal..

...that's who Uchiha Itachi is


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Characters that are going to die: Tsunade, Onoki, Kabuto

Characters that aren't going to die: Tobi

Undead characters: Madara, Itachi


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto : If you kill me, edo tensei will not stop, i'm the only one who can stop it.
Itachi : Fine, stop edo-tensei or I kill you...
Kabuto : eeeee....


----------



## Aiku (Mar 7, 2012)

motto said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> Sorry if this was already discussed but I just read the spoilers and realized that if Itachi kills Kabuto then Itachi becomes immortal!





Golden Circle said:


> The invincible immortal..
> 
> ...that's who Uchiha Itachi is


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto isnt going to die. Not to Itachi and Sasuke (maybe Sasuke but not in their first fight)

"that" jutsu is going to cause the shitstorm of the ages.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> And as far as I recall, Madara has Hashirama's power, Izanagi and a shitload of top tier jutsus in his arsenal. What the fuck are you getting at?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to, Madara just did.



I?m getting at the fact that Tsunade has closed the gap between her and the other Kages, not more. She is still relatively weak compared to the real high-tiers.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Characters that are going to die: Tsunade, Onoki, Kabuto
> 
> Characters that aren't going to die: Tobi
> 
> Undead characters: Madara, Itachi



obvious facts are obvious


----------



## BroKage (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Characters that are going to die: Tsunade, Onoki, Kabuto
> 
> Characters that aren't going to die: Tobi
> 
> Undead characters: Madara



 @ Tobi not going to die, writing's all over the wall and he's gonna get trolled by Bijuus.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 7, 2012)

motto said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> Sorry if this was already discussed but I just read the spoilers and realized that if Itachi kills Kabuto then Itachi becomes immortal!



Thats going to be a popular show on Konoha airwaves.


Living with my undead zombie broski!

Staring : Itachi Uchiha

Featuring : Sasuke Uchiha, Saku--- oh wait, Uzumaki Naruto, Kakashi Hatake.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't wait for shipping shitstorm this week.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> So, Madara used bunshin feint?



Hashirama's Clone technique.

Wood Clone maybe though:

"A Technique that only Madara himself had ever been able to avoid".


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

The manga would be better if Kabuto dies, because then Itachi/Madara stays and we get Madara as a new villain.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Mar 7, 2012)

Tobi is clearly dying.

Edo Madara will outlive...outlast him.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Characters that are going to die: Tsunade, Onoki, Kabuto
> 
> Characters that aren't going to die: Tobi
> 
> Undead characters: Madara, Itachi



Replace Kabuto with Tobi, and I'll agree.​


----------



## Monna (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto still has his old blood


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto isnt going to die. Not to Itachi and Sasuke (maybe Sasuke but not in their first fight)
> 
> "that" jutsu is going to cause the shitstorm of the ages.



Bro the writing is on the wall for Kabuto, the Edo's are all gone except for Madara, no way is he gonna survive both Itachi AND Sasuke.



Arcystus said:


> @ Tobi not going to die, writing's all over the wall and he's gonna get trolled by Bijuus.



Tobi won't die as long as he has dat mask. 

And at this rate we won't get back to his fight for another ten chapters.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Sadly for you this isnt happening, Kabuto has a pendant fight with Naruto. "That" jutsu is going to cause this shitstorm of the ages. And he may summon Jiraiya and Shisui.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 7, 2012)

Holy fucking smokes. I can't believe Tsunade got this kind of feat.

I owe you an apology Golden Circle, I didn't believe it was going to be possible.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2012)

This kages vs Madara fight is becoming incredibly dull. Kishi seriously needs to start making Madara use something else besides katon and his damn wood


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

Yo think of the reaction if Itachi does kill Kabuto while the Kage are still fighting Madara.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2012)

So after years of effort Madara finally managed to work out how to dodge Hashirama's wood technique.

I sense a butthurt Uchiha.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sadly for you this isnt happening, Kabuto has a pendant fight with Naruto. "That" jutsu is going to cause this shitstorm of the ages. And he may summon Jiraiya and Shisui.



Yeah, he also planned to go after Sasuke first.

Sorry but no way is he getting past Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bro the writing is on the wall for Kabuto, the Edo's are all gone except for Madara, no way is he gonna survive both Itachi AND Sasuke.



Do you think he didnt kept any edo for himself? Dont worry et will be stopped but "that" jutsu will troll Sasuke (not Itachi since he will end himself).

Kabuto has a pending fight with Naruto he isnt dying now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Which is why the guy is laughing while Itachi is the one with the exclamation marks
> 
> Cant wait for "that" jutsu to shit on Sasuke. I wont say Itachi since he will shit himself when he ends edo tensei only to take Kabuto closer or make him "unlock the mind of RS" and use his secret jutsu.



Those marks dont belong to Itachi 

Besides, do I have to remind you that Orochimaru was also laughing in his final moments ?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So after years of effort Madara finally managed to work out how to dodge Hashirama's wood technique.
> 
> I sense a butthurt Uchiha.



Madara truly has an obsession with Hashirama's wood.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> rofl
> 
> Is that why Madara has to resort to Hashirama's power? Because obviously his Uchiha techniques were overpowered by a woman!!
> 
> Dude, stop being butthurt and get real! Who cares if she was stabbed by a clone? Doesn't prove anything, other than Madara being too lame to compete with Tsunade using his power only.



Are you listening to yourself? 

Tsunade showed a feat and that deserves credit where it's due, but going as far as believing that she's on the same level as Madara and Hashirama or above is absurd.

I thought you guys were going to be loud if she actually managed to defeat Madara, but the hit she landed which was predictable since last week already did the trick.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Can't wait for shipping shitstorm this week.



That "Ohana" spoiler is fake. The only similarity it has with MS is Tsunade getting hurt. There's no MadaMito/SasuSaku/SuiSaku/SasuKari shit in what MS gave. 

If this week is all pairing wangst I'm taking a break. For a month.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Holy fucking smokes. I can't believe Tsunade got this kind of feat.
> 
> I owe you an apology Golden Circle, I didn't believe it was going to be possible.


Apology accepted.


----------



## harurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

*Madara: She's stronger than the Raikage, but not stronger than myself*

Madara is not stronger than her in physical strength, so it means he's talking about global strength.
Oonoki = Tsunade > Raikage > Mei


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So after years of effort Madara finally managed to work out how to dodge Hashirama's wood technique.
> 
> I sense a butthurt Uchiha.



It was his greatest moment in life. The first time he managed to avoid the Senju wood from raping him. He was so happy he didn't notice when Hashirama walked up to him and rammed his sword through him up to the hilt.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah, he also planned to go after Sasuke first.
> 
> Sorry but no way is he getting past Sasuke.



He has plans for Sasuke and guess what? Sasuke is just there lol. We'll see but I dont see Kabuto dying here. If Orochimaru's scroll was any indication "that" jutsu will be extremelly broken. It may > edo tensei.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That "Ohana" spoiler is fake. The only similarity it has with MS is Tsunade getting hurt. There's no MadaMito/SasuSaku/SuiSaku/SasuKari shit in what MS gave.
> 
> If this week is all pairing wangst I'm taking a break. For a month.



Well that's both fortunate and unfortunate at the same time.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

harurisu said:


> *Madara: She's stronger than the Raikage, but not stronger than myself*
> 
> Madara is not stronger than her in physical strength, so it means he's talking about global strength.
> Oonoki = Tsunade > Raikage > Mei



If you really want to get a reaction you have to say:
Sasuke = Susanoo < Tsunade.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto isnt going to die. Not to Itachi and Sasuke (maybe Sasuke but not in their first fight)
> 
> "that" jutsu is going to cause the shitstorm of the ages.



If Tobi goes down in this arc then the chance that Kabuto will die too is huge.

That aside if Kabuto uses his "that" jutsu now then it would be pointless to show "that" jutsu as it would certainly lose most of its effectiveness(like most jutsus that were used more than once).

My prediction: Itachi puts Kabuto into trouble but the latter uses "that" jutsu and the tables are turned. When Itachi is pushed suddenly Sasuke appears to aid him. Itachi reveals that he finally figured the weakness in the jutsu and proceeds to exploit it. He overcomes "that" jutsu and dispells ET. He vanishes. Kabuto is pissed off but says that since Sasuke is within his graps now it may not matter that he lost ET. He uses all of his power including possibly(If he has it now) the power of the unlocked mind of RS and pushes Sasuke to his limits who eventually defeats him either with an awakened Rinnegan/Juubi eye or a secret EMS jutsu.


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

"Madara notes [Tsunade] is stronger than the Raikage."

I choked on my morning coffee.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

> Kabuto is the only one who can stop it, so he can't be killed


>Implying that Itachi cares about that


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He has plans for Sasuke and guess what? Sasuke is just there lol. We'll see but I dont see Kabuto dying here. If Orochimaru's scroll was any indication "that" jutsu will be extremelly broken. It may > edo tensei.



The problem is Kabuto can't kill or really defeat Sasuke until Sasuke fights Naruto.

If they end up fighting I can't see Kabuto not ending up as hype for EMSauce.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> "Madara notes [Tsunade] is stronger than the Raikage."
> 
> I choked on my morning coffee.



you don't drink coffee, stop lying...


----------



## CA182 (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It was his greatest moment in life. The first time he managed to avoid the Senju wood from raping him. He was so happy *he didn't notice when Hashirama walked up to him and rammed his sword through him up to the hilt.*



So much sexual innuendo here.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

In hindsight that cover picture of Shodai and Yamato is an embarrassment.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto says "You can't kill me"

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> you don't drink coffee, stop lying...



I am enjoying a steaming cup right now.

On topic, I can't fucking wait to see Tsunade be the badass I know she is.
I almost forgive Kishi for last week. Almost.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> If Tobi goes down in this arc then the chance that Kabuto will die too is huge.
> 
> That aside if Kabuto uses his "that" jutsu now then it would be pointless to show "that" jutsu as it would certainly lose most of its effectiveness(like most jutsus that were used more than once).
> 
> My prediction: Itachi puts Kabuto into trouble but the latter uses "that" jutsu and the tables are tuned. When Itachi is pushed suddenly Sasuke appears to aid him. Itachi reveals that he finally figured the weakness in the jutsu and proceeds to exploit it. He overcomes "that" jutsu and dispells ET. He vanishes. Kabuto is pissed off but says that since Sasuke is within his graps now it may not matter that he lost ET. He uses all of his power including possibly(If he has it now) the power of the unlocked mind of RS and pushes Sasuke to his limits who eventually defeats him either with an awakened Rinnegan/Juubi eye or a secret EMS jutsu.



"that" jutsu may be the unlocked mind of RS. And may requrie to be forced in Uchiha genjutsu to do the seals to end edo tensei, the technique will stop but at a very high price.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

so? itachi could just genjutsu kabuto and then kill him.  no big deal


----------



## atenzor (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I am enjoying a steaming cup right now.
> 
> On topic, I can't fucking wait to see Tsunade be the badass I know she is.
> I almost forgive Kishi for last week. Almost.



stop lying about forgiving kishi for last week....


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

atenzor said:


> stop lying about forgiving kishi for last week....



Stop trolling, or at least do it better.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so? itachi could just genjutsu kabuto and then kill him.  no big deal


Next chapter: Itachi reveals a secret Uchiha technique that drains all your lifeforce to work. (It won't affect him ofc, because he is an Edo.)


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasuke is going to stomp Kabuto, just as LORD Shiva stomped the demon. 682% canon.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so? itachi could just genjutsu kabuto and then kill him.  no big deal



I thought that apart from Kabuto only Tobi/Noone and Zetsu know how to stop it.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Are you listening to yourself?
> 
> Tsunade showed a feat and that deserves credit where it's due, but going as far as believing that she's on the same level as Madara and Hashirama or above is absurd.
> 
> I thought you guys were going to be loud if she actually managed to defeat Madara, but the hit she landed which was predictable since last week already did the trick.



There's a reason why Madara isn't using his own power, don't you think?

That sums it up for me.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The problem is Kabuto can't kill or really defeat Sasuke until Sasuke fights Naruto.
> 
> If they end up fighting I can't see Kabuto not ending up as hype for EMSauce.



Kabuto may not require to kill Sasuke or do something irreversible to him. Defeating Sasuke doesnt deny confronting Naruto.

He may not defeat Sasuke is a possiblity but I dont see him being killed, he may flee or Sasuke may flee.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I thought that apart from Kabuto only Tobi/Noone knows about how to stop it.Possibly Zetsu.



Kabuto summed it up on how it can be stopped before the war. He said one could use genjutsu on him and force him to use the release hand signs ending the jutsu.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke is going to stomp Kabuto, just as LORD Shiva stomped the demon. 682% canon.


*looks at pic*

You are so right


----------



## Federer (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a shame that no good guy dies. 

This war had so much potential, people need to die.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So much sexual innuendo here.


If you want to I can make a lot of comments like that. About Hashirama gripping the shaft of his wood etc.



First Tsurugi said:


> The problem is Kabuto can't kill or really defeat Sasuke until Sasuke fights Naruto.
> 
> If they end up fighting I can't see Kabuto not ending up as hype for EMSauce.



True. The only one who could subdue Sasuke before Naruto is Madara. But only if Madara breaks free from Kabuto's control and makes Sasuke his minion.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I think you may need to step away from your monitor for a bit. You're way too emotional for nothing.
> 
> Madara says Tsunade is stronger. Who do you think is a better judge of character, you or Madara?



btw we're both behind monitors so get off ur high horse. it was a simple question, wasn't forcing you to answer plus you didn't have anything useful to contribute so why did you bother?


*on topic:* I bet kabutops gets genjutsu'd to stop edo tensei but turns out its just what he wanted...


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> "that" jutsu may be the unlocked mind of RS. And may requrie to be forced in Uchiha genjutsu to do the seals to end edo tensei, the technique will stop but at a very high price.



But Kabuto said that with ET and "that" jutsu he is now invincible and EVENTUALLY he will also unlock the secrets of RS mind.

That probably means IMO that he does not have access to those secrets yet and it is something other than "that" jutsu.

Still, him learning the unlocked mind of RS may require Sasuke which would explain why Kabuto wants him so badly. If that were the case then Kabuto will both lose and die since he wont let Sasuke slip past his graps when he sees him. Either he defeats Sasuke and becomes even stronger(but then no Naruto VS Sasuke ever happens) or he dies at Sasukes hands after ET is dispelled.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Kabuto WANTS to be genjutsued and forced in those seals, you will see.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Federer said:


> It's a shame that no good guy dies.
> 
> This war had so much potential, people need to die.


Ugh... good people don't have to die for one to enjoy a story.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't mind her being stronger than Raikage. After all, his claim to fame is speed, and his father's is endurance.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Can someone force Madara to use his ocular power, please?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

itachi = master of genjutsu

kabuto's edo army = fucked


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto WANTS to be genjutsued and forced in those seals, you will see.


He's a masochist. :spwank


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> There's a reason why Madara isn't using his own power, don't you think?
> 
> That sums it up for me.



Pretend that Madara is nothing with Senju powers all you want, but Madara was able to hold his own against Hashirama countless times. 

And after getting defeated by somebody for a decade or however long it was, it's probably pretty satisfying to turn around and use that person's techniques to kill their only surviving descendant. I know I'd do it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

I wonder what Madara would think of Sasuke. Probably pat him on the back with a proud smile.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> But Kabuto said that with ET and "that" jutsu he is now invincible and EVENTUALLY he will also unlock the secrets of RS mind.
> 
> That probably means IMO that he does not have access to those secrets yet and it is something other than "that" jutsu.



Havent you considered it may require to be forced into a genjutsu and end edo tensei by doing the seals? I think the seals will do way more than just endind ET.

The way Kabuto act seems to want to be genjutsued into that, he is basically enticing Itachi to do it "I cant be killed you have to force me into endind the technique genjutsu me come on"


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can someone force Madara to use his ocular power, please?



He has been using his ocular powers throughout the fight.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

"That" jutsu is clearly booby trapped once kabuto has been forced by genjutsu to release the seal and stop ET. Otherwise kabuto would not be so confident and willing to say how to stop it. Obvious booby trap.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Havent you considered it may require to be forced into a genjutsu and end edo tensei by doing the seals? I think the seals will do way more than just endind ET.
> 
> The way Kabuto act seems to want to be genjutsued into that, he is basically enticing Itachi to do it "I cant be killed you have to force me into endind the technique genjutsu me come on"


You just activated
my trap card


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> itachi = master of genjutsu
> 
> kabuto's edo army = fucked



result = "Just as planned, you have activated my trap jutsu"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what Madara would think of Sasuke. Probably pat him on the back with a proud smile.



madara: nice hair cut

sasuke:....


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can someone force Madara to use his ocular power, please?



Those kages are not worthy of seeing the true power of the Rinnegan

Still if Madara never uses his eye powers again then I guess Kishi will be reserving showing them with Sasuke.


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just glad Kishi finally let Tsunade shine. I know she's not stronger than Maddy but that just makes her fighting him and holding her own all the more impressive.
It seems my prediction of her dying might be coming true, though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what Madara would think of Sasuke. Probably pat him on the back with a proud smile.



I really would enjoy a meeting between Madara and either Sasuke or Itachi. Or both.

A meeting of generations.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Thanks for proving my post in the bolded part:



NP happy to help


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> result = "Just as planned, you have activated my trap jutsu"



i always did see kabuto as bakura.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> There's a reason why Madara isn't using his own power, don't you think?
> 
> That sums it up for me.



Oh lord...

Must be really ecstasic for Tsunade-Fans to finally see her do something right?

I don?t want to imagine what will be going to happen in the Battledome...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Lol I just thought of a funny scenario.
> 
> Kabuto and Itachi are fighting. It looks as if Kabuto has the upper hand and is about to finish Itachi when in truth all is going according to Itachi's plan and he succeeds in placing Kabuto under a genjutsu. The genjutsu-ed Kabuto is about to cancel Edo Tensei when suddenly Sasuke arrives shouting that he's going to save his brother. Itachi is shocked and is shouting for Sasuke to stop, but it's too late and Sasuke's Susanoo kills Kabuto before he can cancel Edo Tensei.
> Sasuke is all emotional rambling on how he couldn't bear to see Itachi die again, while Itachi facepalms himself and says "Little brother, has anyone ever told you that you are an idiot?"



LOL.  Ends with a poke on the head and "FOOLISH LITTLE BROTHER" and Itachi commits seppuku like Hanzou.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> "That" jutsu is clearly booby trapped once kabuto has been forced by genjutsu to release the seal and stop ET otherwise kabuto would not be so confident and willing to say how to stop it. Obvious booby trap.



This is what I have been saying the way he said while laughing he cant be killed and only he can stop him is an obvious bait to be forced in the seals.


----------



## Federer (Mar 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what Madara would think of Sasuke. Probably pat him on the back with a proud smile.



Ooh....you are just as handsome as I am. 

You are a true Uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He has been using his ocular powers throughout the fight.



lol, incomplete Susanoo?


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 7, 2012)

Sooooo many people on this board just got fuckin owned. Tsunade...



Synn said:


> There's a reason why Madara isn't using his own power, don't you think?
> 
> That sums it up for me.



Yeah, there's a pretty obvious reason why Kisi hasn't shown _any_ new Uchiha doujutsu, yet we've seen a new Rikudou move, and numerous new Mokuton moves.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> Must be really ecstasic for Tsunade-Fans to finally see her do something right?
> 
> I don?t want to imagine what will be going to happen in the Battledome...


Confirmation that Pure Madara < Tsunade

This is going to be good.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> "that" jutsu may be the unlocked mind of RS. And may requrie to be forced in Uchiha genjutsu to do the seals to end edo tensei, the technique will stop but at a very high price.


Didn't LORD takL already say that "mind of Rikudo" was a typo by Ohana and the actual text more closely means "truth" behind the Rikudo? He hasn't cracked it yet  



Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto WANTS to be genjutsued and forced in those seals, you will see.


Why not just cast the seals anyhow?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Havent you considered it may require to be forced into a genjutsu and end edo tensei by doing the seals? I think the seals will do way more than just endind ET.
> 
> The way Kabuto act seems to want to be genjutsued into that, he is basically enticing Itachi to do it "I cant be killed you have to force me into endind the technique genjutsu me come on"



Does he tell Itachi about genjutsu or not though? Unknown. Stop jumping to conclusions.

As for the hand seals, nobody is stupid enough to use them, much less Itachi.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is what I have been saying the way he said while laughing he cant be killed and only he can stop him is an obvious bait to be forced in the seals.



Exactly. You don't give the weakness to your moves without having a backup plan or a trap. Hopefully Itachi doesn't take the bait.


----------



## Federer (Mar 7, 2012)

I wanna see Madara using various other kekkei genkai, he's a true Rikudou, he should be able to do it.

Lava, Ice, Dust release etc.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade stronger than Raikage! WOW, this could be an interesting development.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I'm just glad Kishi finally let Tsunade shine. I know she's not stronger than Maddy but that just makes her fighting him and holding her own all the more impressive.
> It seems my prediction of her dying might be coming true, though.



She did better than the other kages and that's impressive, no doubt. 
I only hope no one will go too overboard.



Golden Circle said:


> Confirmation that Pure Madara < Tsunade
> 
> This is going to be good.



So Tsunade = Hashirama?


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretend that Madara is nothing with Senju powers all you want, but Madara was able to hold his own against Hashirama countless times.
> 
> And after getting defeated by somebody for a decade or however long it was, it's probably pretty satisfying to turn around and use that person's techniques to kill their only surviving descendant. I know I'd do it.



Not saying Madara isn't strong without Hashirama's power, I'm just saying he isn't that confident in his own power to deal with Tsunade.

That's terrible for someone with Madara's reputation as the strongest Uchiha. Ironically, he's not using Uchiha techniques at all, except Susano... lol



Kotoamatsukami said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> Must be really ecstasic for Tsunade-Fans to finally see her do something right?
> 
> I don?t want to imagine what will be going to happen in the Battledome...



Pretending she didn't do anything during the Pain arc?

.|.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Didn't LORD takL already say that "mind of Rikudo" was a typo by Ohana and the actual text more closely means "truth" behind the Rikudo? He hasn't cracked it yet
> 
> 
> Why not just cast the seals anyhow?



Becuase maybe he requires to be into a sharingan genjutsu for the seals to work.



PikaCheeka said:


> Does he tell Itachi about genjutsu or not though? Unknown. Stop jumping to conclusions.
> 
> As for the hand seals, nobody is stupid enough to use them, much less Itachi.



I am not jumping into conclusions anymore that the people that say Kabuto will die. And nobody is stupid enough to use them, havent you considered that the seals may be a MUST to end edo tensei?

If Itachi orders Kabuto through genjutsu to end edo tensei the seals may be a must.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I only hope no one will go too overboard.


It's too late for that my friend.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Not saying Madara isn't strong without Hashirama's power, I'm just saying he isn't that confident in his own power to deal with Tsunade.
> 
> That's terrible for someone with Madara's reputation as the strongest Uchiha. Ironically, he's not using Uchiha techniques at all, except Susano... lol



You kind of missed the point.

It has nothing to do with confidence. It has to do with revenge, and he's obviously targeting Tsunade for vengeful reasons. He already said as much.

It's like killing the last surviving descendant of your worst enemy with said enemy's sword, which you stole from them. It's a perfect form of revenge. It's a complete "shitting on your legacy" sort of thing.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Exactly. You don't give the weakness to your moves without having a backup plan or a trap. Hopefully Itachi doesn't take the bait.



If there is a trap you can take it as given that Itachi is going to take the bait just so Kabuto can show it off. 

As for what that trap is, I think it's already out in the open. The buttsnake. There has to be a reason why Kabuto grew it/merged with it. I think it's very likely that Kabuto took a leaf out of the Jinchuuriki book and has a partner in his body who can immediately break him free from a genjutsu. Even Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

Only reason why Madara is making this fight last longer than it needs to be is because he is an edo. If he was actually alive this fight would have been over a LONG time ago. He is an edo, fighting the shodai's descendant why not have a little fun ? Lol.


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 7, 2012)

So kabuto is already cowering in front of itachi?


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Pretending she didn't do anything during the Pain arc?
> 
> .|.



Didn't you know? Healing an entire village's worth of people at the same time and nearly giving up her life in the process is unimportant and unnecessary, since they were going to be revived anyway.
Tsunade should go do something useful, like swallow a toad and become Jesus.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh look, is that a complete script I spy?


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

madara's off the chart...escaping the impossible with a bushin...who'd have thought 4 kages' be trolled by a bushin... ok a hashi-kun bushin if it makes fans feel better lol


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Not saying Madara isn't strong without Hashirama's power, I'm just saying he isn't that confident in his own power to deal with Tsunade.
> 
> That's terrible for someone with Madara's reputation as the strongest Uchiha. Ironically, he's not using Uchiha techniques at all, except Susano... lol
> 
> .|.


Maybe it's because EMS is Sasuke's powerup which is why Kishi has decided to have Madara go to Rinnegan right away.

Honestly it should be obvious why Madara isn't using EMS because it's not going to be shown tell Sasuke uses it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> It's too late for that my friend.



Tsunade fans not being rational? I already saw that coming. 

Well, you're the only one actually. The others who've posted here so far are being less tardish than I thought.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You kind of missed the point.
> 
> It has nothing to do with confidence. It has to do with revenge, and he's obviously targeting Tsunade for vengeful reasons. He already said as much.
> 
> It's like killing the last surviving descendant of your worst enemy with said enemy's sword, which you stole from them. It's a perfect form of revenge. It's a complete "shitting on your legacy" sort of thing.



Yeah, typical excuse.


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh look, is that a complete script I spy?



Yes, in this time it's true.


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Only reason why Madara is making this fight last longer than it needs to be is because he is an edo. If he was actually alive this fight would have been over a LONG time ago. He is an edo, fighting the shodai's descendant why not have a little fun ? Lol.



If Madara weren't an Edo Tsunade's punch would have killed him on the spot. Not to mention numerous other hits she or the others may have landed on him earlier.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Tsunade fans not being rational? I already saw that coming.
> 
> Well, you're the only one actually. The others who've posted here so far are being less tardish than I thought.


Haha yeah.

I called this a week ago. You'll have to excuse me for gloating.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

alchemy1234 said:


> Tsunade stronger than Raikage! WOW, this could be an interesting development.



this is similar to when kakashi said naruto may be stronger than him(took naruto a bit for this to be true)...in other words sure eventually she'll be...give it a few chapters...lols


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

If Madara was really interested in killing the Kages right away, he'd drop another meteorite, or  two. Saying his ocular power isn't capable of doing anything is silly, when he's only using an incomplete form of Susanoo.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can someone force Madara to use his ocular power, please?


Those Kages aren't worthy of such greatness 
He didn't use complete Susano'o, MS techniques or Rinnegan ones besides those rocks.


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Becuase maybe he requires to be into a sharingan .



This is stupid. "i need to be under sharingan genjutsu to unlock seals". Wtf.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> If Madara weren't an Edo Tsunade's punch would have killed him on the spot. Not to mention numerous other hits she or the others may have landed on him earlier.



That he allowed to get hit by or simply couldn't avoid ?


----------



## Selva (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, so this boring battle is still ongoing? Just end this shit already  And oh great. Kishi's golden boy Mr. Weasel will deal with Kabuto. The joy


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 7, 2012)

Itachi vs Kabuto is very interesting to me because, Kabuto is a man of very high intelligence, and can be very elusive when he wants to be. 

In a sense, he reminds me of Itachi.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol at butthurt in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

When an Uchiha uses a Bunshin feint, people cream themselves. When Naruto uses a Bunshin feint people cry plot not jutsu. 

Logic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Why is there so much shit about Dan in Ohana's spoiler? I'm confused. MS didn't even mention him.

And Kabuto is concerned about surgery.


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara was really interested in killing the Kages right away, he'd drop another meteorite, or  two. Saying his ocular power isn't capable of doing anything is silly, when he's only using an incomplete form of Susanoo.



Link removed
Link removed

Sure looks complete to me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Yeah, typical excuse.



Sorry. I guess I revealed too much about the inner workings of a villain's mind.

Next time I'll just assume all villains do what they do because they're weak and insecure and just want to be loved.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Sure looks complete to me.



You can't be serious.

That's at least two forms off from what both Itachi and Sasuke has shown us.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Sure looks complete to me.


O-M-G.... really?


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2012)

for the tsunande fans:

don't get me wrong. i already knew tsunade would troll madra from last chapter but i am saying that after that, she will return to being fodder. remember how badass she was with the elders? and what happened after that?

part one of my prophacy became true, now for part 2 :awsome


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> That he allowed to get hit by or simply couldn't avoid ?



Yes, he obviously allowed himself be ripped to shreds when he could have easily avoided it and show Tsunade how far beneath him she is.


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sorry. I guess I revealed too much about the inner workings of a villain's mind.
> 
> Next time I'll just assume all villains do what they do because they're weak and insecure and just want to be loved.



You must be tripping, brotha.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sorry. I guess I revealed too much about the inner workings of a villain's mind.
> 
> Next time I'll just assume all villains do what they do because they're weak and insecure and just want to be loved.



you just gave a perfect description of tobi


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 7, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Not butthurt, just fighting off wankers.
> 
> Since when did Madara use any of his EMS techniques yet, please provide the panel showing them. Oh wait he hasn't used his EMS techniques yet.
> 
> ...



EMS..........eternal *MANGEKYOU* Sharingan.   The Susanoo was one of the EMS attacks dude.  

Hashirama > Current Kages
EMS Madara > Tsunade
Rinnegan Madara > Tsunade (DUH)
Uchiha *=* Senju


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Sure looks complete to me.



I never saw Itachi's and Sasuke's complete forms with obvious bones visible...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

i hope itachi vs kabuto is just one chapter. just genjutsu him and stab him with your dream sword so we can move on with the plot plz.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> This is stupid. "i need to be under sharingan genjutsu to unlock seals". Wtf.



Sigh...... I am not saying he cant use the seals. But perhaps for them to use the effect he wants need to be in the genjutsu like having his chakra mixed with Uchiha (which is what happens during a genjutsu).


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing Tsunade's special technique and learning how it works, and KingOfLighting's response to Tsunade this chapter.

He ruthlessly destroyed her in his chapter review last week. Now that she is confirmed to be stronger than the Raikage, I wonder what he is going to say.


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i hope itachi vs kabuto is just one chapter. just genjutsu him and stab him with your dream sword so we can move the plot plz.



your dreams: pinkypie
itachi: batman


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Yes, he obviously allowed himself be ripped to shreds when he could have easily avoided it and show Tsunade how far beneath him she is.


Let's wait for the chapter to see if he was caught of guard or simply didn't give a shit. Remember he is an Edo and already chose to "die" when used his own technique.

In other words he really doesn't give a darn if someones hit him, his in an Edo, has Susano'o and even Hashirama's heal ability.

Tsunade can punch him the whole day, in the end he will be the one standing there like nothing happened.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> You must be tripping, brotha.







Z3bra said:


> you just gave a perfect description of tobi



Oh really? I wasn't aware he was weak and insecure and wanting love. Leery and bored and tired, yes. But that? No.

Anyway my comment was in reference to Edo Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Haha yeah.
> 
> I called this a week ago. You'll have to excuse me for gloating.



So did I. That kind of cliffhanger wouldn't result into nothing.

You do have the right to gloat. What I found unexpected were the claims that Tsunade is the same level as Maddy, and by consequence Hashi.

But what they're actually saying here is, she is above that level.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> your dreams: pinkypie
> itachi: batman



THAT PRETTY MUCH SUMS EVERYTHING UP.


----------



## Jad (Mar 7, 2012)

Stronger then Raikage as in strength or overall ?


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Let's wait for the chapter to see if he was caught of guard or simply didn't give a shit. Remember he is an Edo and already chose to "die" when used his own technique.
> 
> In other words he really doesn't give a darn if someones hit him, his in an Edo, has Susano'o and even Hashirama's heal ability.
> 
> Tsunade can punch him the whole day, in the end he will be the one standing there like nothing happened.



This pretty much sums it.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 7, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i hope itachi vs kabuto is just one chapter. just genjutsu him and stab him with your dream sword so we can move on with the plot plz.



I agree with this. No matter how much I like Itachi, we already saw everything he has to offer.


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Tsunade's special technique and learning how it works, and KingOfLighting's response to Tsunade this chapter.
> 
> He ruthlessly destroyed her in his chapter review last week. Now that she is confirmed to be stronger than the Raikage, I wonder what he is going to say.



anyone who didn't know that tsunade was gonna troll madara is just.......... 


i mean, come on, kishi should have just wrote "gonna hype tsunade next chapter. be prepared".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

kabuto: i can't be-
itachi: yeah whatever *shing* end it
kabuto: *while drooling* ok
itachi: *stabs kabuto with dream sword*
sasuke: brotherrrrr
itachi: bye *turns to dust*
sasuke: baaawwwwwwww
madara: *turns to dust*
kages: FINALLY
tobi: um...
rookies arive: we're here to help!
naruto: you're all alone~
tobi: *runs*


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Let's wait for the chapter to see if he was caught of guard or simply didn't give a shit. Remember he is an Edo and already chose to "die" when used his own technique.
> 
> In other words he really doesn't give a darn if someones hit him, his in an Edo, has Susano'o and even Hashirama's heal ability.
> 
> Tsunade can punch him the whole day, in the end he will be the one standing there like nothing happened.



I really doubt Madara is the kind of person to let himself be some filthy Senju's punching bag just because he can't die.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> EMS..........eternal *MANGEKYOU* Sharingan.   The Susanoo was one of the EMS attacks dude.
> 
> Hashirama > Current Kages
> *EMS Madara > Tsunade*
> ...



i dont give a darn how tsunaide is more powerful than raikage anymore or the exact area she's more powerful than him...i got over that a while ago...dont care anymore..

*BUT!* if edo madara wasn't edo, he'd be missing a sizeable chunk of himself right about now THUS i dont think madara should be boosted like that so soon...

come at me madara fans!


----------



## Synn (Mar 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Stronger then Raikage as in strength or overall ?



Been wondering the same.


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sigh...... I am not saying he cant use the seals. But perhaps for them to use the effect he wants need to be in the genjutsu like having his chakra mixed with Uchiha (which is what happens during a genjutsu).



That would still be stupid.

Seeing as Kabuto could never be certain under what kind of genjutsu he would be put, to have your strategy be "I need to be under uchiha genjutsu to use the effect I want" shows an incredible level of carelessness and stupidity. 

It's also far fetched.

Bot to mention that technically the chakras aren't "mixed" per se.


----------



## andrea (Mar 7, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> i dont give a darn how tsunaide is more powerful than raikage anymore or the exact area she's more powerful than him...i got over that a while ago...dont care anymore..
> 
> *BUT!* if edo madara wasn't edo, he'd be missing a sizeable chunk of himself right about now THUS i dont think madara should be boosted like that right now...



Dude, he _let_ himself be hit.
Hole through your chest is the new pink


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 7, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Even if Mokuton is stronger than Rinnegan I don't think so some techniques like Shinra Tensei should have helped him. I wait for the chapter to judge better.
> 
> I believe when Madara begins to show his full power he will only use Rinnegan and a complete Susano'o. Right now he is just testing his Mokuton and giving an ideia of Hashirama's power.
> 
> ...



Of course the rinnegan is greater than mokuton, the guy was being sarcastic in his quote.  

He has used 2 rinnegan powers thus far, preta paths fuuinjutsu to absorb the fuutonrasenshuriken and amplified Bansho Tenin to summon forth the meteors.  

2 new Mangekyou techniques?  not necessarily.  Susanoo only comes with the pair Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu, the trio can't be separated.  

The only question that remains is the 4th hidden EMS jutsu likely to be Izanami and likely to be shown by Sasuke, not Madara who prolly didn't unlock that for some reason or so.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Stronger then Raikage as in strength or overall ?


A is faster than Tsunade by a good amount so it would be a BS she being stronger than him in overall.

Tsunade seems to be stronger in strength (something that would be pretty acceptable) however she shouldn't be able to lend a hit on A.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Been wondering the same.



totally with you, but apparently ur not allowed to ask that around here, tsunaide fans carry torches


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> You must be tripping, brotha.



woah i didn't knew you guys were brothers?


on topic:
oh boy tsunade being stronger than raikage
i cant wait for fans to go ape sh*t in battledome.
***DAT MADARA ALWAYS BEING A BOSS AS HE IS***
BTW.... where is sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade is physically stronger than the Raikage.


----------



## harurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Stronger then Raikage as in strength or overall ?



Madara said "stronger then Raikage but not stronger then me"
And we all know Madara is not stronger then the two of them in "Strength"
So it must be Overall

Never underestimate a Uzumaki-Sannin-Hokage-Senju ninja, never.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

We only see Kabuto and Itachi in that panel. Did he really get away from Sasuke?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> That would still be stupid.
> 
> Seeing as Kabuto could never be certain under what kind of genjutsu he would be put, to have your strategy be "I need to be under uchiha genjutsu to use the effect I want" shows an incredible level of carelessness and stupidity.
> 
> ...



Yes they are mixed, granted perhaps its not what is needed to acvitate "that" jutsu but he may have and possibly have very well installed a nasty trap in the event someone force him to end et.


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2012)

madara is that awesome.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> We only see Kabuto and Itachi in that panel. Did he really get away from Sasuke?



NOPE, THE LAST PANEL SHOWS SASUKE BEHIND ITACHI. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubberguy (Mar 7, 2012)

Tsunade stronger than raikage is strength i think the statement is utter after she broke the barrier


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> We only see Kabuto and Itachi in that panel. Did he really get away from Sasuke?


Sasuke wil most likely came after.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Dude, he _let_ himself be hit.
> Hole through your chest is the new pink



i hope that hole's took out Hasirama's face with it, that was kinda disturbing fashion statement


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

itachi walks away. .....


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2012)

Aiku said:


> NOPE, THE LAST PANEL SHOWS SASUKE BEHIND ITACHI.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hold on, I'm gonna pick up my glasses and check it again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Hold on, I'm gonna pick up my glasses and check it again.



I definitely looked a second time, too.


----------



## cell47 (Mar 7, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke wil most likely came after.



Ohana said that at the end of the chapter this :

イタチの壊した壁穴から　黒い影が（サスケ） 

which means that Sasuke is appearing as a shadow behind Itachi, so Itachi failed to get Sasuke lost when he used his raven jutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 7, 2012)

WTF is that link in the spoiler thread? I get a bankruptcy notice.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Where do you read the chapter?


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Where do you read the chapter?



Link removed


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 7, 2012)

itachi's like "cool story bro" at the last panel


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks klue.


----------



## InFam0us (Mar 7, 2012)

Madara is talking about physical strength because he says "she's slower than him but stronger"


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2012)

Classic telling instead of showing from our mangaka.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 7, 2012)

Did Itachi actually say "Geez" ? Lol doesn't seem right coming from him....


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2012)

the line in ohanas script sounds kinda out of character for him as well
kabuto  ahahaha!! Seems like I got much more than a lucky break! 
Itachi :...things dont go the way i want them to ...oh boy...

and these lines of madara are kinda puzzling me
Madara:… hashirama… I dont know what you handed down to her but... at this level ..she's nowhere near you…if you were to have your underling to take over something, you should've taught them how to resurrect (the dead/yourself?) like I did. …you are dead and only the vitality of your cells sticking to me remains. my brother is dead and only the ocular power of my eyes remains.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

takL said:


> and these lines of madara are kinda puzzling me
> Madara:… hashirama… I dont know what you handed down to her but... at this level ..she's nowhere near you…if you were to have your underling to take over something, you should've taught them how to resurrect (the dead/yourself?) like I did. …you are dead and only the vitality of your cells sticking to me remains. my brother is dead and only the ocular power of my eyes remains.



Interesting. If you are correct that would probably mean that Tobi is Madara's underling and not his partner. Remember, the plan was for Madara to get ressurected by Rinne Tensei. Madara is apparently criticizing Hashirama for not giving his successors/underlings, who are too weak to compare to him, a way of bringing him back. 

Tsunade argues that Hashirama's will was passed on and Madara is of the opinion that this idea is a failure. All that remains of Hashirama is the piece he harvested.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Interesting. If you are correct that would probably mean that Tobi is Madara's underling and not his partner. Remember, the plan was for Madara to get ressurected by Rinne Tensei. Madara is apparently criticizing Hashirama for not giving his successors/underlings, who are too weak to compare to him, a way of bringing him back.
> 
> Tsunade argues that Hashirama's will was passed on and Madara is of the opinion that this idea is a failure. All that remains of Hashirama is the piece he harvested.



yeah i got thta tobi used to be madaras undelining and kagami=tobi is the strongest theory at 2ch now replacing the izuna=tobi one now
what i dont really get is the bit about his eyes. sasuke calls his ems eyes as itachis. and madaras eyes are not even ems anymore.


----------



## Kevin the Dot (Mar 7, 2012)

Rule no. 4, If you can tank, FUCK THE RULES.
Yeah, i don't think Tsunade's dead yet. I mean, the whole point of her mitosis technique is rapid regeneration. She'll make some kind of turnaround and stall just long enough for Itachi and Sasuke/Shadow person to stop Kabuto.

Also... Is Orochimaru ever getting ressurected? I still think that Kabuto's snake tail is what's left of Orochi and he's waiting to be reborn somehow.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 7, 2012)

takL said:


> yeah i got thta tobi used to be madaras undelining and kagami=tobi is the strongest theory at 2ch now replacing the izuna=tobi one now
> what i dont really get is the bit about his eyes. sasuke calls his ems eyes as itachis. and madaras eyes are not even ems anymore.



Are you sure about the possessive pronoun?
I think it would make more sense if it said 





> my brother is dead and only the ocular power of *his* eyes remains.


From Madara's point of view Izuna and Hashirama are similar in that both have given him, whether by their own free will or not, their power.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Are you sure about the possessive pronoun?
> I think it would make more sense if it said
> From Madara's point of view Izuna and Hashirama are similar in that both have given him, whether by their own free will or not, their power.



Ohana wrote 「オレの(my) 両眼の(eyes)瞳力(the ocular power)」="the ocular power of/on my eyes"
and im more like 'transcribing' what ohana wrote than 'translating'.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally going to get Itachi vs Kabuto. 

It kinda of seemed out of character for Itachi to say 'Oh geeez', but given the current situation it's somewhat understandable.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 7, 2012)

takL said:


> the line in ohanas script sounds kinda out of character for him as well
> kabuto  ahahaha!! Seems like I got much more than a lucky break!
> Itachi :...things dont go the way i want them to ...oh boy...
> 
> ...



I had my fears it was mistranslated. Rep.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I had my fears it was mistranslated. Rep.



you mean itachis line, yes? if i were to go free trans id put it as
"...ok i cant have it my way... and boy shit happens..."


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting chapter. Tsunade was awesome, I hope next chapter she will be ok.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 7, 2012)

If Kabuto is chatting with and prepping to fight Itachi, does that mean he's relinquished control of Mū?


----------



## Marsala (Mar 7, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> If Kabuto is chatting with and prepping to fight Itachi, does that mean he's relinquished control of Mū?



No, Kabuto was doing full control of Zabuza, Haku, Paku, Gari(sp?), and the rest of the Seven Swordsmen all at once. Though that was probably close to his limit.

Kabuto may make Mū summon Dan and any other unsealed Edo Tensei (the former jinchuuriki?) to replace Madara when Kabuto brings Madara to himself for the big Uchiha showdown.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> No, Kabuto was doing full control of Zabuza, Haku, Paku, Gari(sp?), and the rest of the Seven Swordsmen all at once. Though that was probably close to his limit.
> 
> Kabuto may make Mū summon Dan and any other unsealed Edo Tensei (the former jinchuuriki?) to replace Madara when Kabuto brings Madara to himself for the big Uchiha showdown.



Out of most of the posts I read this seems the most plausible/most likely to happen. It would make sense for Kabuto to replace Madara with other unsealed Edo Tensei, and especially Dan. With an 'at long last' meeting with the former love of her life, I think the emotional upheaval would make for an interesting battle between Dan and Tsunade, as well as the Edo Tensei and other Kages.

Also, the Uchiha showdown seems inevitable at this points and everyone's expecting it. Now that Itachi has showed up and Kabuto has revealed his plans, it only seems fitting that Madara be there. Besides, even if Itachi defeated Kabuto and got him to relinquish the his current jutsu, he'd immediately proceed to find Madara to defeat him as well anyways.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2012)

Do people really think that stab wound if going to kill Tsunade? Her Genesis Rebirth may not be active but she has Byakugo which she titled the "Mitotic Regeneration" technique... she'll be fine.


----------



## hutna (Mar 8, 2012)

[sp=Over-sized Image]
[/sp]


----------

